# Input for P/F Facebook, Please!



## Denton

We seem to be stagnating, here. A sister site, taurusarmed.net, is growing. That sort of bugs me because our topics include weapons and much more, and our rules are more relaxed. Turns out, they started growing when the created a Farcebook account. 

I would have thought the Google bots and other search engine bots would do all that was needed, but I guess not.

Some folks I know avoid Farcebook because they don't want to be tracked on their every move, but there is no concern about this as this is just another way to get P/F seen, so it is no more intrusive than being on the internet, anyway.

If you do have a Facebook account but don't want your friends to know what you say, here, you simply don't have to follow the P/F Farcebook page. As most of y'all don't use your name, it doesn't matter.

What say y'all?

Also, would anyone be interested in writing articles for it? Things like gardening, animal husbandry, knife sharpening, etc.?

Thoughts? Concerns? Chime in, please!


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like a good plan to we uns. I think most smart folks realize loose lips sink ships and dont go talking about crazy stuff on FB. Course they hate conservative gun toting Christians over there..so best of fortunes. lol. Hey I got one up called Texas Department of Public Safety Friends. Yall could come bunk over there. Maybe even claim a tax exempton or something. Lot of old pistol packers over there.


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like a good plan to we uns. I think most smart folks realize loose lips sink ships and dont go talking about crazy stuff on FB. Course they hate conservative gun toting Christians over there..so best of fortunes. lol. Hey I got one up called Texas Department of Public Safety Friends. Yall could come bunk over there. Maybe even claim a tax exempton or something. Lot of old pistol packers over there.


I have a Farcebook page. I'm not one to post much of anything on it. Maybe when something is irking me, politically, and I don't care if Farcebook or anyone else doesn't like my thoughts. Other than that, I post the podcast so some friends who don't know how download or use podcast apps can hear it. Oh, I also comment on and "like" other people's postings.

If you don't have an account, this will not have any impact on you. If you do have one but don't follow the P/F page, it won't impact your account, either. It is merely another way of getting more people to come and hang out with us. Then again, it might go nowhere.

Then again, @Cricket might not have time to bother with it. She's as busy as a three-legged cat covering up crap on a linoleum floor, so this might be nothing more than idle conversation.


----------



## MisterMills357

Build it and they will come, I heard that somewhere. I gave up on Facebook about 5 years ago, but it is worth a shot, if you think it will build up P/F.


----------



## maine_rm

My wife builds websites and draws new customers into them? I don’t know if that’s relevant or not I can’t keep up with all of her magic! But that’s one of her first steps to encouraging new growth is to create more social media accounts even if you already have existing accounts creating a new one is always an added benefit when you’re trying to get more views. I loathes Facebook. My wife and I share an account I don’t get on it except for once a year when I mail all of my former Air Force friends. Wish them well and find out how their life is doing then I log off for another year LOL I would join and post on there if it was available though. I just find it hard to find anyone like minded on Facebook

I understand your position as a moderator requires you to encourage growth. Frankly I think the group that we have here provides more than enough information for all of my needs! You guys are all great and thank you! Well except for those few. Anybody heard from the professor lately?


----------



## Redneck

I don't use Facebook, or Twitter. Never used an ATM either though.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> I don't use Facebook, or Twitter. Never used an ATM either though.


I haven't used an ATM since they terminated my ATM card and said I'd have to use their debit card. No way!


----------



## Denton

maine_rm said:


> My wife builds websites and draws new customers into them? I don't know if that's relevant or not I can't keep up with all of her magic! But that's one of her first steps to encouraging new growth is to create more social media accounts even if you already have existing accounts creating a new one is always an added benefit when you're trying to get more views. I loathes Facebook. My wife and I share an account I don't get on it except for once a year when I mail all of my former Air Force friends. Wish them well and find out how their life is doing then I log off for another year LOL I would join and post on there if it was available though. I just find it hard to find anyone like minded on Facebook
> 
> I understand your position as a moderator requires you to encourage growth. Frankly I think the group that we have here provides more than enough information for all of my needs! You guys are all great and thank you! Well except for those few. Anybody heard from the professor lately?


Thanks for the kind words.

Yes, it seems everyone is using Farcebook for advertising. The local gun shop does it, and is always a temptation.


----------



## Denton

MisterMills357 said:


> Build it and they will come, I heard that somewhere. I gave up on Facebook about 5 years ago, but it is worth a shot, if you think it will build up P/F.


They say it will work, but I don't really understand it. I suppose people search for things in the search engine, much like Google.


----------



## Redneck

I realized last Sunday night how old school I am. So here were are sitting out by an outdoor fire with the church youth group, and I'm staring at the fire. Outdoor fires at night have always mesmerized me. I look up & see my wife doing the same but all of the youth were staring at their phones.


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> They say it will work, but I don't really understand it. I suppose people search for things in the search engine, much like Google.


Maybe it narrows the field a little, searching on Google can be a frustration, because everything is on it. How is anyone going to deal with 10,000,000 results? Facebook might be more direct, and user-friendly. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## 8301

While I'd admit some new blood here would be interesting OPSEC (I really dislike that term) requires a low level of exposure. I'm not on facebook. But a picture of the XXX here (most pics erased after Cricket tried this) a mention of where I grew up there.... it all adds up to "I know that guy" or "I've seen his web page". Often I (and many others) are somewhat open on this site about what we have is because we understand that this is a low volume site and so we are much less likely to be recognized.

If this site allowed people like me to easily entirely erase all previous posts I may conceder saying yes, something we all discussed when Cricket tried this and you slightly suggested a few months ago. After that I'd be much less helpful and open in any newer posts. 

We all want all of our friends, family, and neighbors to "keep a little extra" so that we wouldn't need to worry about raiding our stash... but the reality is that most people are more interested in maxing out their credit cards on lobster and Kim Kardashian T-shirts. I don't want those people knowing that I probably still have food, meds, power.

But at this point I'd have to say that it sounds like you've entirely sold out to the belief that we don't want our friends. neighbors, and potential customers to know that we buy "emergency insurance". The day you and Cricket both post pictures on the local TV channels of posters in your front yards saying "I Have Plenty of Extra Emergency Food" in your front yard for a week I'll say that you haven't sold out.

Any questions?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I'm on FB, mainly to keep up with the military history and firearms pages. I belong to quite a number of groups - some private, some public.
Denton knows my real name and home page, as I know his.

HOWEVER, I am very careful about who is my "friend" and what little personal info I post.

It may be a good thing for this forum to have a FB presence, but I would take great pains to make sure there is no connection to my real name on FB and my screen name here.

The biggest hurdle would be administrators to keep the page going. Stagnation equals death.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

John Galt said:


> While I'd admit some new blood here would be interesting OPSEC (I really dislike that term) requires a low level of exposure. I'm not on facebook. But a picture of the XXX here (most pics erased after Cricket tried this) a mention of where I grew up there.... it all adds up to "I know that guy" or "I've seen his web page". Often I (and many others) are somewhat open on this site about what we have is because we understand that this is a low volume site and so we are much less likely to be recognized.
> 
> If this site allowed people like me to easily entirely erase all previous posts I may conceder saying yes, something we all discussed when Cricket tried this and you slightly suggested a few months ago. After that I'd be much less helpful and open in any newer posts.
> 
> We all want all of our friends, family, and neighbors to "keep a little extra" so that we wouldn't need to worry about raiding our stash... but the reality is that most people are more interested in maxing out their credit cards on lobster and Kim Kardashian T-shirts. I don't want those people knowing that I probably still have food, meds, power.
> 
> But at this point I'd have to say that it sounds like you've entirely sold out to the belief that we don't want our friends. neighbors, and potential customers to know that we buy "emergency insurance". The day you and Cricket both post pictures on the local TV channels of posters in your front yards saying "I Have Plenty of Extra Emergency Food" in your front yard for a week I'll say that you haven't sold out.
> 
> Any questions?


If someone simply read the FB page, no personal info would be revealed. Likewise, if a person simply "liked" the page but never posted on it, no personal info would be revealed.
Do I worry that because I belong to Mauser Rifles of the World, or M1 Garand Enthusiasts, that some "bad guy" is going to track me down and attempt to steal my rifles? Uh, no, not one tiny little bit.
Neither did I worry about all the conservative pages I read when Obama was president.

Who knows, within a year there could be over 10,000 people reading and engaging on the proposed page.


----------



## 8301

rice paddy daddy said:


> If someone simply read the FB page, no personal info would be revealed. Likewise, if a person simply "liked" the page but never posted on it, no personal info would be revealed.
> Do I worry that because I belong to Mauser Rifles of the World, or M1 Garand Enthusiasts, that some "bad guy" is going to track me down and attempt to steal my rifles? Uh, no, not one tiny little bit.
> Neither did I worry about all the conservative pages I read when Obama was president.
> 
> Who knows, within a year there could be over 10,000 people reading and engaging on the proposed page.


And you've never posted information on this site that wouldn't allow a neighbor to recognize who you are? If SHTF would you want that neighbor to know you've got buckets of rice while their kids cry from hunger?


----------



## Slippy

I have never had nor will I ever have anything to do with Facebook. 

Some of you have told me of the good that Facebook brings to you and for that I am pleased. 

But again, I will never knowingly have anything to do with Facebook.


----------



## Denton

I am of the same belief that OPSEC is important, but my real name is Denton. Regarding OPSEC, I have skin in that game. 
Will I subscribe? I don’t know. Probably, as my retard neighbors aren’t the Prepper types and aren’t Farcebook friends. 
Either way, all you have to do is not subscribe to the page of you are on Farcebook. 

You are right. I was a bit tacit about the idea when Cricket brought up the idea. I needed time to process the idea and study it for myself. 

Now, it might bite me in the butt as Cricket may have moved on.


----------



## Slippy

I like Prepper Forums just like it is. I care not 1 shat if it grows in members or not. Matter of fact, a large percentage of the new members are typically dipwads and many would most certainly meet the bidness end of a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike should SHTF happen.

There is probably nothing I can do should the owners of Prepper Forums decide to copy everything over to Facebook. I get that.

But if, so, please delete all of my pics and change my screen name to Will2.

Thanks for listening...


----------



## A Watchman

I stated my sentiments the last time this was brought up. They have not changed.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> I like Prepper Forums just like it is. I care not 1 shat if it grows in members or not. Matter of fact, a large percentage of the new members are typically dipwads and many would most certainly meet the bidness end of a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike should SHTF happen.
> 
> There is probably nothing I can do should the owners of Prepper Forums decide to copy everything over to Facebook. I get that.
> 
> But if, so, please delete all of my pics and change my screen name to Will2.
> 
> Thanks for listening...


No, Slippy, that is not the idea. Not at all. Sheesh! You must have enough understanding of Fakebook to know that isn't how it would be done.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> No, Slippy, that is not the idea. Not at all. Sheesh! You must have enough understanding of Fakebook to know that isn't how it would be done.


Drats! Foiled again! :vs_mad:

Signed

Will2...

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

Well, I’m hoping some of us would participate, but I understand why some won’t.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> I am of the same belief that OPSEC is important, but my real name is Denton. Regarding OPSEC, I have skin in that game.
> .


Your choice. Not mine. I know, like, and trust most neighbors within a mile of me. I've lightly mentioned prepping in one form or another to most of them, some responded in agreement, others gave me a blank stare or changed the subject. Beyond that I am not willing to risk my family going hungry or shot when someone close by tries to steal what we have built up over many years.

Your podcasts were a concern of possibly attracting too much attention but I'll go with them. I can't accept Facebook level scrutiny.

Playing the grey man,,, please allow me to remove all previous posts and mentions of these posts. A man of honor would do so. A guy of no honor would simply remove this post and open this site to Facebook.

Post the sign in your and Cricket's front yards.... go for it, or admit you're attempting to sell us out.


----------



## admin

I want to add a couple of comments.

(1) Facebook uses your "real name". Here in the forum, y'all use a nickname (or should be) which makes it tough for people to make a connection. If you are currently using your real name here, I recommend changing it. 

(2) This community is already public, so people can already share the PUBLIC threads across social media, with or without permission. I frequently see posts from here in search engines and across the internet.

(3) We will continue to have a private area for those things you don't really want to share with the public.

(4) If we do have people interested in writing guest articles, please contact me. This is something that I would really like to focus on for this community.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I want to add a couple of comments.
> 
> (1) Facebook uses your "real name". Here in the forum, y'all use a nickname (or should be) which makes it tough for people to make a connection. If you are currently using your real name here, I recommend changing it.
> 
> (2) This community is already public, so people can already share the PUBLIC threads across social media, with or without permission. I frequently see posts from here in search engines and across the internet.
> 
> (3) We will continue to have a private area for those things you don't really want to share with the public.
> 
> (4) If we do have people interested in writing guest articles, please contact me. This is something that I would really like to focus on for this community.


I am interpreting from this statement that the decision has already been made and a FB page is in the works?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Here is an example - a face book page I follow, Prepped Survivalist

https://www.facebook.com/preppedsurvivalist

See if you can figure out which one of the 97, 546 people who follow this page I am.

Go ahead, I'll wait.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> I am interpreting from this statement that the decision has already been made and a FB page is in the works?


Nope. I disabled it when we had the discussion previously. We are discussing this again though.

What I am looking at doing is getting more content articles and that would give me a new direction to work from.


----------



## MountainGirl

I found PF because I looked for a forum to learn from. 

You might not want those who stumble in (or come intentionally to harass) from FB and what it has evolved into. (It's staff/mgt is very anti-right). FB actively manipulated users input to suppress conservative opinions. Between that, FBs methods of data gathering (like what sites you visit) to sell to advertisers, and it's tentacled reaches into user's devices (you have to specifically deny permissions to FB to block)... I deleted my FB account - it took two weeks. (They wanted me to just 'deactivate' which means it wasn't publically viewable - but still accessible to FB data mining/sales...and then I could 're-activate' when I came to my senses. I kid you not.)

Someone's post above said stagnation is death - or something like that. That would be true, if PF is dependent and funded on how many viewers there are, and clicks for advertisers. Higher count means higher profit. Is that the case with PF? Nothing wrong with that... I'm just curious about wanting to get the count up.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Nope. I disabled it when we had the discussion previously. We are discussing this again though.
> 
> What I am looking at doing is getting more content articles and that would give me some new direction to work from.


We have different interests and/or agendas regarding PF, you are an employee of the site's owner wanting to increase traffic and marketability for advertisers. I just want to hang out with Patriots ..... in peace and quiet.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Your choice. Not mine. I know, like, and trust most neighbors within a mile of me. I've lightly mentioned prepping in one form or another to most of them, some responded in agreement, others gave me a blank stare or changed the subject. Beyond that I am not willing to risk my family going hungry or shot when someone close by tries to steal what we have built up over many years.
> 
> Your podcasts were a concern of possibly attracting too much attention but I'll go with them. I can't accept Facebook level scrutiny.
> 
> Playing the grey man,,, please allow me to remove all previous posts and mentions of these posts. A man of honor would do so. A guy of no honor would simply remove this post and open this site to Facebook.
> 
> Post the sign in your and Cricket's front yards.... go for it, or admit you're attempting to sell us out.


Sell you out? Shove it, "John Galt."
Yes, my decision to use my real name and I didn't say it was yours. 
After spending a while looking at this, I don't see your concern. What? That YOU are now here, the door is to be closed? My podcast almost threatened you? Do you feel your posts are so specific so as to have your ID threatened? Your decision. 
Man, you just steamed me, I have to say.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> We have different interests and/or agendas regarding PF, you are an employee of the site's owner wanting to increase traffic and marketability for advertisers. I just want to hang out with Patriots ..... in peace and quiet.


You don't know me very well, do you? :sad2:


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> I want to add a couple of comments. *Good to see you back. We realize that this is how you make your money but still enjoy your company.*
> 
> (1) Facebook uses your "real name". Here in the forum, y'all use a nickname (or should be) which makes it tough for people to make a connection. If you are currently using your real name here, I recommend changing it. *Pictures and comments posted here will easily point out to neighbors and business associates who know who we are and where we live[/B)
> 
> This community is already public, so people can already share the PUBLIC threads across social media, with or without permission. I frequently see posts from here in search engines and across the internet. A very small and target search may pull us up, not a Facebook level search
> 
> We will continue to have a private area for those things you don't really want to share with the public. And after the person up the street recognizes who we are they may join to learn more about what we have worked and saved so hard to put back "just in case".
> 
> (4) If we do have people interested in writing guest articles, please contact me. This is something that I would really like to focus on for this community. spelled "paycheck" we all need to make a paycheck but I refuse to sell others out. .[/B)*


*

Cricket, online I liked it when more often on this site and you posted some great pics but I just can't agree with you on Facebook, Twitter, or other mass media sites. We post here because we are passionate about the topics, but these are often"private" thoughts and opinions. Not to be spread across the "National Inquirer" or Facebook.

Since I can't get sized text to work well in your post above please read for my responses.

I've actually considered purchasing the rights to this site with minimal advertising (just enough to cover costs) and NO FACEBOOK. Basically a non-profit prepper site. Let your bosses know I'm interested in keeping this site fairly pure.*


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here is an example - a face book page I follow, Prepped Survivalist
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/preppedsurvivalist
> 
> See if you can figure out which one of the 97, 546 people who follow this page I am.
> 
> Go ahead, I'll wait.


Hi, I clicked on it to see, and saw the front page for about 2 seconds, before a FaceBook thing popped up and said to sign in or join to see more. I clicked on the 'Not now' option... but that popup stayed up (incase I changed my mind about joining, I guess) and covered up 3/4 of the page. It never went away...but I did.


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> Cricket, online I liked it when more often on this site and you posted some great pics but I just can't agree with you on Facebook, Twitter, or other mass media sites. We post here because we are passionate about the topics, but these are often"private" thoughts and opinions. Not to be spread across the "National Inquirer" or Facebook.
> 
> I've actually considered purchasing the rights to this site with minimal advertising (just enough to cover costs) and NO FACEBOOK. Basically a non-profit prepper site. Let your bosses know I'm interested in keeping this site fairly pure.


Thoughts posted in a public forum are not private. They never have been. People can already find anything you type in any public forum and share it on any social media site.

If the thoughts you post are too private, they should be only posted in the private section of the site.

If you believe that I "sell out" the communites I work with, then you do not know me at all.


----------



## admin

MountainGirl said:


> Hi, I clicked on it to see, and saw the front page for about 2 seconds, before a FaceBook thing popped up and said to sign in or join to see more. I clicked on the 'Not now' option... but that popup stayed up (incase I changed my mind about joining, I guess) and covered up 3/4 of the page. It never went away...but I did.


For what it is worth, I am not trying to encourage people to join Facebook. Some folks love it, some folks hate it. It's all personal preference.

I use Facebook for a number of reasons, but mostly because it connects me with like-minded people across the globe. I have met amazing photographers and a lot of folks that enjoy camping as much as I do.


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> ...If you are currently using your real name here, I recommend changing it....


Thanks for the input @Cricket

As many of you know, I have been using my real name here. If you would kindly change my name from Slippy to Will2, I would appreciate it greatly!

You're the BEST! Thanks!

Your friend,

Will2 :vs_wave:


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> Thanks for the input @Cricket
> 
> As many of you know, I have been using my real name here. If you would kindly change my name from Slippy to Will2, I would appreciate it greatly!
> 
> You're the BEST! Thanks!
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Will2 :vs_wave:


You are just beggin' for a butt whoppin', aren't you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> If you believe that I "sell out" the communites I work with, then you do not know me at all.


We all understand that this is how you may your paycheck and occasionally take pretty pictures.


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> You are just beggin' for a butt whoppin', aren't you? :vs_laugh:


Your real name and address please? I would never bother you, just want to see you "put your money where your mouth is".


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> We all understand that this is how you may your paycheck and occasionally take pretty pictures.


Be very careful here when you start to attack my character as a human being. I have the patience of a saint, but I do have my limits.

I already noticed in another thread where you said I suddenly blocked your ability to delete posts. I have not made ANY NEW CHANGES. Quite some time ago the editing limit was set to one day. That is NOT something new.

This was simply a discussion that you have blown completely out of proportion.

If you want your username changed to something more anonymous and your location removed, just let me know.


----------



## 8301

Or perhaps a picture of your house. Many of us have done this on this site because it is such a little known site and we live so far apart.


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> Be very careful here when you start to attack my character as a human being. I have the patience of a saint, but I do have my limits.
> 
> I already noticed in another thread where you said I suddenly blocked your ability to delete posts. I have not made ANY NEW CHANGES. Quite some time ago the editing limit was set to one day. That is NOT something new.
> 
> This was simply a discussion that you have blown completely out of proportion.
> 
> If you want your username changed to something more anonymous and your location removed, just let me know.


Well, until this Facebook thing came up again I saw little need to remove my posts. Changing my username would do little to hide the information in my posts.


----------



## 8301

With all respect, How is asking you to do what you and Denton are offering to do for us a threat?


----------



## A Watchman

Please change my user name to Mish. :devil:


----------



## Mish

I don't want anyone to know i hangout with you crazies!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> With all respect, How is asking you to do what you and Denton are offering to do for us a threat?


We haven't done ANYTHING!

No one has said ANYTHING about sharing your posts on Facebook. This is something you have assumed.

Your posts are ALREADY PUBLIC on the internet. Anyone who sees them can choose to share them anywhere they want. It has always been that way in any public forum.


----------



## 8301

deleted protest thread
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/92354-keeping-safe-2.html


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> We haven't done ANYTHING!
> 
> No one has said ANYTHING about sharing your posts on Facebook. This is something you have assumed.
> 
> Your posts are ALREADY PUBLIC on the internet. Anyone who sees them can choose to share them anywhere they want. It has always been that way in any public forum.


with all respect then why put them on Facebook? We're kind of getting into a circular argument.

But Facebook isn't something I ever assumed. If I wanted to post some of my posts on Facebook I simply would have signed up and posted them on Facebook. Such actions may or may not have ruined my ability to earn a living and feed my family.

By posting my posts, opinions, ideas, or supplies on another website you may jeopardize my family's well being and my ability to financially support them. It' s not like I'm a madman looking to randomly hurt people (so no need to alert the law) but at the same time I'd prefer that my identity (pictures and comments posted on this site) and supplies not be available on Facebook.

Is this a reasonable concern?


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> deleted protest thread
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/92354-keeping-safe-2.html


Seriously, enough is enough.

I did not delete the thread. I CLOSED IT because we don't need two threads discussing the same thing.

Are you absolutely certain you want to mess with me today?


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> with all respect then why put them on Facebook? We're kind of getting into a circular argument.


Did anyone say anything about putting YOUR threads on Facebook?


----------



## MountainGirl

John Galt said:


> deleted protest thread
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/92354-keeping-safe-2.html


Not sure what you deleted...but it still opens for me. Maybe it's browser cached on this end. :shrug:


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> I want to add a couple of comments.
> 
> (1) Facebook uses your "real name". Here in the forum, y'all use a nickname (or should be) which makes it tough for people to make a connection. If you are currently using your real name here, I recommend changing it.
> 
> (2) This community is already public, so people can already share the PUBLIC threads across social media, with or without permission. I frequently see posts from here in search engines and across the internet.
> 
> (3) We will continue to have a private area for those things you don't really want to share with the public.
> 
> (4) If we do have people interested in writing guest articles, please contact me. This is something that I would really like to focus on for this community.


That's water over the dam, I typed in my username, and a few pages of stuff showed up. 
Like This:
1. Pistol Wounds And Trauma
https://mistermills357.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/pistol-wounds-and-trauma/

2.Terminal Ballistics As Viewed In A Morgue.
https://mistermills357.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/terminal-ballistics-as-viewed-in-a-morgue/

3. PrepperForums.net Members
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/members/9367.html?tab=quotes&page=23


----------



## 8301

MountainGirl said:


> Not sure what you deleted...but it still opens for me. Maybe it's browser cached on this end. :shrug:


I deleted nothing on that thread Cricket did.

all respect to Cricket.


----------



## admin

MisterMills357 said:


> That's water over the dam, I typed in my username, and a few pages of stuff showed up.
> Like This:
> 1. https://mistermills357.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/pistol-wounds-and-trauma/
> 2. https://mistermills357.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/terminal-ballistics-as-viewed-in-a-morgue/


You have got some good stuff over there! Nice!


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> Seriously, enough is enough.
> 
> I did not delete the thread. I CLOSED IT because we don't need two threads discussing the same thing.
> 
> Are you absolutely certain you want to mess with me today?


deleted, closed,,, yep, you are correct, I'll be sure to use a dictionary in the future. my apologies.


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> I deleted nothing on that thread Cricket did.
> 
> all respect to Cricket.


That would NOT be accurate.

As I said the thread has NOT been deleted. It was CLOSED because the topic is already being discussed in this thread.


----------



## 8301

MisterMills357 said:


> That's water over the dam, I typed in my username, and a few pages of stuff showed up.
> Like This:
> 1. https://mistermills357.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/pistol-wounds-and-trauma/
> 2. https://mistermills357.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/terminal-ballistics-as-viewed-in-a-morgue/


So if the Morgue article comes up does this mean your are an unregistered voter? : )


----------



## Denton

The threads on this site will not be transcribed to Farcebook. 
If you’d like to write articles for it, you certainly can. If not, you don’t. If you are on Facebook, you do not have to follow the page. If you are not on Facebook, it doesn’t matter. It’ll be like another search engine, and nothing more. 

Seriously, I’m so paranoid I don’t have a microwave oven and won’t drink tap water unfiltered. There are a couple of y’all who make me feel naive, but I have done some reading on all of it and feel ok with this. 

How do you feel justified in thinking that you’re here, so screw anybody else? The mission of the board was not to only let some people learn and share ideas.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> The threads on this site will not be transcribed to Farcebook.
> If you'd like to write articles for it, you certainly can. If not, you don't. If you are on Facebook, you do not have to follow the page. If you are not on Facebook, it doesn't matter. It'll be like another search engine, and nothing more.
> 
> Seriously, I'm so paranoid I don't have a microwave oven and won't drink tap water unfiltered. There are a couple of y'all who make me feel naive, but I have done some reading on all of it and feel ok with this.
> 
> How do you feel justified in thinking that you're here, so screw anybody else? The mission of the board was not to only let some people learn and share ideas.


Wtf, no microwave? How do you heat food? Or do you eat everything cold?

Facebook is harmless. Just don't use it as a source of news. Hehe

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> The threads on this site will not be transcribed to Farcebook.
> If you'd like to write articles for it, you certainly can. If not, you don't. If you are on Facebook, you do not have to follow the page. If you are not on Facebook, it doesn't matter. It'll be like another search engine, and nothing more.
> 
> Seriously, I'm so paranoid I don't have a microwave oven and won't drink tap water unfiltered. There are a couple of y'all who make me feel naive, but I have done some reading on all of it and feel ok with this.
> 
> How do you feel justified in thinking that you're here, so screw anybody else? The mission of the board was not to only let some people learn and share ideas.


Denton my friend, it is very obvious that some here have absolutely no idea that any Prepper Forum face book page, and this forum, would be two separate entities.
It is also obvious that some are totally clueless about face book.

As far as deleting John Galts posts as he asks, they may be gone from this site, but they are out there in the webverse forever.:vs_lol:

Hey, Johnny, google "John Galt prepper forum".:vs_music:
I just did.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> ...How do you feel justified in thinking that you're here, so screw anybody else?...


Slippy..., er...I mean, WillII is here so, YES, screw everybody else...:vs_closedeyes:



Mish said:


> Wtf, no microwave? How do you heat food? Or do you eat everything cold?


Good point Mishie, How does Denton heat food?

Asking for a friend... Curious minds want to know...lain:


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> You have got some good stuff over there! Nice!


You really don't know how sweet that is, since I write things under my own name: I thought most people would think, that I was simple minded. But that username was the direction that I took and I stuck with it. Some people have seen that "Terminal Ballistics As Viewed In A Morgue", etc, and thought that I was a danger to the community. Butt Wipes is what they are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> Hi, I clicked on it to see, and saw the front page for about 2 seconds, before a FaceBook thing popped up and said to sign in or join to see more. I clicked on the 'Not now' option... but that popup stayed up (incase I changed my mind about joining, I guess) and covered up 3/4 of the page. It never went away...but I did.


It did for me as well, because I was not logged in.
But you can still scroll right down the page.


----------



## MisterMills357

John Galt said:


> So if the Morgue article comes up does this mean your are an unregistered voter? : )


That is funny, pretty clever of ya. I have people who think that I am nuts, because I read stuff like that Morgue article. But ya know, birds gotta sing, fish gotta swim, and I gotta read morbid stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> I haven't used an ATM since they terminated my ATM card and said I'd have to use their debit card. No way!


I don't have either and do not plan to get them.


----------



## admin

MisterMills357 said:


> You really don't know how sweet that is, since I write things under my own name: I thought most people would think, that I was simple minded. But that username was the direction that I took and I stuck with it. Some people have seen that "Terminal Ballistics As Viewed In A Morgue", etc, and thought that I was a danger to the community. Butt Wipes is what they are.


It (in this case your username) becomes a brand name for you. Let me know if you post more there. I would enjoy reading more.


----------



## MI.oldguy

I am on facebook.wanna know why?.seems like most of my family and in-laws do not know that you can actually talk to someone on a smartphone!.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Slippy..., er...I mean, WillII is here so, YES, screw everybody else...:vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Good point Mishie, How does Denton heat food?
> 
> Asking for a friend... Curious minds want to know...lain:


Very simple. I say, "Honey! I'm hungry!" Magical things happen.


----------



## admin

MI.oldguy said:


> I am on facebook.wanna know why?.seems like most of my family and in-laws do not know that you can actually talk to someone on a smartphone!.:vs_shocked:


I am one of those weirdos that only rarely talks on the phone.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have never tweeted or been on facebook.

If my postings are going to be planted there on FB, it will consist of a "like" posting if that from here on.

From what I have understood from others is that it is packed with assholes who have been consumed by it.

My daughter got off of it years ago.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Cricket said:


> I am one of those weirdos that only rarely talks on the phone.


I can barely effing hear anyway so I don't really care if anybody calls me.I think most of my family is here and one other place I go.(out of the places I hang at).


----------



## admin

SOCOM42 said:


> I have never tweeted or been on facebook.
> 
> If my postings are going to be planted there on FB, it will consist of a "like" posting if that from here on.
> 
> From what I have understood from others is that it is packed with assholes who have been consumed by it.
> 
> My daughter got off of it years ago.


Once again...

No one said ANYTHING about sharing your posts on Facebook.


----------



## admin

MI.oldguy said:


> I can barely effing hear anyway so I don't really care if anybody calls me.I think most of my family is here and one other place I go.(out of the places I hang at).


I have a hard time hearing on my cell phone, so when I do talk to someone on the phone, I almost ask them to call my landline instead. (Yes, I still have a landline.)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Ignorance is curable through education.


----------



## SOCOM42

Cricket said:


> Once again...
> 
> No one said ANYTHING about sharing your posts on Facebook.


That what was said, for now.

Things have a way of creeping in the direction of money, US or Canadian.


----------



## admin

sighs...


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> That what was said, for now.
> 
> Things have a way of creeping in the direction of money, US or Canadian.


Brother, it won't happen. It's not the way to do it. Money won't drive it that direction.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Cricket said:


> sighs...


Ya know Cricket, life marches on.
And if it leaves some in the dust................................

Or, as I was told many moons ago "The only thing that never changes, is change."


----------



## admin

We have an entire generation (mid-30s and younger) who have never grown their own food, wouldn't have a clue how to can food, and who don't have a clue where to begin to learn even basic survivial skills. That concerns me. 

Next year, I am hoping to begin taking my grandchildren with me on camping trips. I want to make sure they know how to catch a fish and cook it over an open fire. Heck, I want to make sure they can even start a fire if they don't have access to a lighter. My biggest concern? Most don't even realize that they might one day need survival skills...


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ya know Cricket, life marches on.
> And if it leaves some in the dust................................
> 
> Or, as I was told many moons ago "The only thing that never changes, is change."


Yup, I can be left in the dust, quite easily.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Cricket said:


> I have a hard time hearing on my cell phone, so when I do talk to someone on the phone, I almost ask them to call my landline instead. (Yes, I still have a landline.)


Landline?,whats a landline?.HA!,I have one also.but,it's not a landline anymore really.it's through a box with blinking lights that's connected to the internet.
My old Bell telephone box on the house is a home for spiders now.

Anyway,why all the arguments?.most people here are on other forums also,I recognize the screen names as you do mine.so,PF may get a facebook page,as long as this forum does not get transcipted to there,I care not...

So,let the flames begin,flamers will flame.

Like RPD,betcha you dont know my FB page.BTW,the few that do here,SHUT UP!.


----------



## 8301

And with out your suggestion exactly how many other people would google "John Galt prepper forum?

And yes there is plenty of info on this site to track you much closer to Adel and locate you, even for me, a non computer tech guy. How many neighbors can track you to where you and your family live? Ok in a tiny space, or ok in Facebook ethosphere?

Perhaps if they would allow me to review posts from the last few years and delete items parts of posts that point to where we live and business affiliations. But it seems that recently they've removed that ability from this forum.

How about googling S.GA N.FL line prepper forum Adel gun shop reloading powder customer? Reading through your posts I could come up with a lot more Facebook terms.

By being on this forum we are all exposed... but in a small way and we are all legal (as far as I know). But do you want to have your kids questioned by their classmates about how much food they have? Facebook is like going from T-ball to the MBL is terms of visibility.


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> We have an entire generation (mid-30s and younger) who have never grown their own food, wouldn't have a clue how to can food, and who don't have a clue where to begin to learn even basic survivial skills. That concerns me.
> .


Then let them learn through a more public forum like the Scouts or your taking them camping.
Why should I risk my young adult kids by letting neighbors know we have food while they didn't pay for "SHTF" insurance? Lord knows we've passed up on some high dollar vacations and built up no debt and instead learned to live within our means and put a little extra away.

Most of my neighbors have a bit extra but OPSEC (once again that word I dislike) requires staying low and quiet.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Allright, first: why can I only like certain posted on BOTH the FB threads?
Second: this sight IS growing, what’s all this mess about stagnation? We are NOT a social media site, that needs to constantly add content for a feed. We are a social NETWORKING site, we only NEED 2 ppl.


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> Then let them learn through a more public forum like the Scouts or your taking them camping.
> Why should I risk my young adult kids by letting neighbors know we have food while they didn't pay for "SHTF" insurance? Lord knows we've passed up on some high dollar vacations and built up no debt and instead learned to live within our means and put a little extra away.
> 
> Most of my neighbors have a bit extra but OPSEC (once again that word I dislike) requires staying low and quiet.


This isn't a private forum. It is a PUBLIC forum. It is for EVERYONE interested in learning to prep. It always has been. 
*
I am not going to continue to debate this with you.*

One last time, I am NOT going to share YOUR posts with social media, but they are already public and indexed in the search engines unless you posted in the private area.

If you want your name changed and your location removed, just let me know.


----------



## admin

jim-henscheli said:


> Allright, first: why can I only like certain posted on BOTH the FB threads?


The like option only appears when you scroll over it with your cursor.


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> This isn't a private forum. It is a PUBLIC forum. It is for EVERYONE interested in learning to prep. It always has been.
> *
> I am not going to continue to debate this with you.*
> 
> One last time, I am NOT going to share YOUR posts with social media, but they are already public and indexed in the search engines unless you posted in the private area.
> 
> If you want your name changed and your location removed, just let me know.


Please remove ALL of my posts or allow me to edit them.


----------



## 8301

This will take time but will allow us to continue using this site instead of more privacy realistic sites.


----------



## admin

John Galt said:


> Please remove ALL of my posts or allow me to edit them.


We do not remove posts unless they violate our TOS or are illegal.

I will however deactivate your account for you and replace your username with an anonymous one.


----------



## 8301

Cricket, I assume that you understand that without many of your long term posters you/ this site will lose many decades of hard earned knowledge in many important fields of study.


----------



## preppermyA

Cricket said:


> This isn't a private forum. It is a PUBLIC forum. It is for EVERYONE interested in learning to prep. It always has been.
> *
> I am not going to continue to debate this with you.*
> 
> One last time, I am NOT going to share YOUR posts with social media, but they are already public and indexed in the search engines unless you posted in the private area.
> 
> If you want your name changed and your location removed, just let me know.


Glad you aren't sharing things from here on fakebook. That is one outfit I wouldn't use if you paid me. Same goes for all the rest of "social media".
And no. I didn't read the other nine pages before posting.


----------



## 8301

I like this site and prefer to make this my primary social/ general prepping knowledge site but never if Facebook exposure is directly linked to this site.

Paycheck or Honor can be a hard choice.


----------



## admin

preppermyA said:


> Glad you aren't sharing things from here on fakebook. That is one outfit I wouldn't use if you paid me. Same goes for all the rest of "social media".
> And no. I didn't read the other nine pages before posting.


I *may* create articles for the site which would be independent of the threads, which I may end up deciding to share on social media.

If we do decide to go that route, I would not be sharing forum threads.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Cricket, I assume that you understand that without many of your long term posters you/ this site will lose many decades of hard earned knowledge in many important fields of study.


John, you are way overreacting. That this site will have a Facebook page does not mean you will be on it. This is just a way for people who use Facebook as a search engine to find us. Simple.


----------



## 8301

Replacing my username with an anonymous name will not hide my identity from people who live close to me or do business with me potentially hurting my ability to feed my family.. Bad option.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> I like this site and prefer to make this my primary social/ general prepping knowledge site but never if Facebook exposure is directly linked to this site.
> 
> Paycheck or Honor can be a hard choice.


This isn't about honor. This is about overreacting.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> John, you are way overreacting. That this site will have a Facebook page does not mean you will be on it. This is just a way for people who use Facebook as a search engine to find us. Simple.


You said that last time and the general census was that you are wrong Denton. Do we need to review that viewpoint?


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> You said that last time and the general census was that you are wrong Denton. Do we need to review that viewpoint?


John, I said I was tacit in approval. I've done some looking into it. I now understand. You can continue with the scenarios but they are all the same with all the internet.


----------



## 7052

Cricket said:


> We do not remove posts unless they violate our TOS or are illegal.
> 
> I will however deactivate your account for you and replace your username with an anonymous one.


Frankly, I believe this to be a wrong decision. I understand that you are getting frustrated with a member, but to someone "outside" this reads as though what you are saying is "Screw you! I (or rather the site) owns everything you posted, and I'm keeping it! haha! So shut up and go away!"

While I'm sure that's not the intent since you have always seemed like a reasonable person, there's definitely that kind of feel to that post. To me at least.

I have stayed out of the lambasting and such in this thread, but I'd like to chime in on this. Obviously this is a subject that makes some people, perhaps many people, uncomfortable. *ALL* online communities should have a "delete my account, my info, and my posts" option. FB was forced to do us under law, and in the EU I believe this is also a requirement. While the law may not _requite_ this site to do so (and I am ignorant of whether it does or does not), it _should[./i] have the option.

I for one am on FB under my real name. I do not, and would not ever, make prepping related posts or "likes" on FB. The anti-FB paranoia is real, and for good reason. FB is one of the largest sources of data-analytics in the WORLD, and they sell this data (which is NOT anonymized) to pretty much anyone willing to pay for it. Now, what's the likely hood that the info will somehow, someday be used against us? I don't know. Probably not really high. Also, IMO, irrelevant.

For myself, I would greatly prefer if there is absolutely no overlap between this forum, and FB.

I would also like to see a "Delete me and my stuff" option added here to PF. If nothing else, such an option shows that you care more about your community members than you do "ownership" of the ideas and thoughts they post._


----------



## 8301

Thank you Egyas. If the US based Facebook must legally be require to allow us to delete posts along with many countries in Europe then I suspect PF must also remove the filter that stops members from removing (or modified to "deleted") older posts without deleting their membership.

fair is fair, websites need views and money from advertisers. I'll continue to contribute with a Facebook accessibility if you give me 2 weeks to review and delete identifying information from older posts.

Energy is what allowed the industrial revolution. I'm not saying I'm the most knowledgeable person in the US on basic energy production (I'm not) and its conversion but I'm the most knowledgeable person this site has had in years.. Plus as I suspect you realize I'm a moderating factor when we get the occasionally nutcase who wants to "shoot them all".
Keep me or force me off.... Denton and Cricket... the choice is yours.


----------



## Denton

The internet is an information Mining source. As a matter of fact, THIS is social media. 
Having a P/F page doesn’t enroll everyone on Facebook, and threads will not be loaded into it. 
Articles will be written for that page, and people can find this site through that search engine just like they do with Google. 
The hysteria is unfounded.


----------



## admin

@Egyas I am truly sorry if that came across differently than I intended.

We simply do not delete content unless it is illegal (such as threatening behavior) or a violation of our TOS.

The option we have available for those who no longer want to be associated with the public content they have written in the community, is to deactivate their account, which also gives it an anonymous username that is no longer associate with the user.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Thank you Egyas. If the US based Facebook must legally require to allow us to delete posts along with many countries in Europe then I suspect PF must also remove the filter that stops members from removing older posts without deleting their membership.


Nope. The law does not require that. As a matter of fact, when you post on a forum, any forum, the content is now the forum's.


----------



## Denton

What do you want, that this site be only for those who are here, now? Nobody else is to find it? Block search engine bots?


----------



## A Watchman

Let's see a poll and weigh the "public" opinion.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Let's see a poll and weigh the "public" opinion.


There is nothing to poll. I have already repeated MULTIPLE times now that I will NOT be sharing forum threads, period.

You're not seriously telling me that if I write an article, independent of the forum threads, that I cannot share it with others, right?


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Let's see a poll and weigh the "public" opinion.


Seriously? If those who aren't fully informed aren't able to vote. Paranoia, irrational paranoia at that, would not be able to vote.

What is not on the ballot? As I said, search engine bots?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Great idea, as I have jumped on a gardening and a couple of gun FB groups. With social media being what it is I think youd be a fool not to create a group there! If you think the google bots get you some face time in front of people imagine how much your gonna get on social media!!!! Look at the number of folks that potentially are going to see you group on FB that arent into prepping but have gave it some thought just not seriously. This might be a great way to peak their interest and get them to nibble instead of procrastinating on the side lines! If your a business or an organization and your not on FB or Twitter, your ship is slowly sailing away on you...

Im an older guy and not a facebook whore like most folks are and even I spend a lot of time cruising there. I stubbled into North Texas Gardeners and 6.5 Grebndel and 308 groupes there quite by accident as they popped up as sites recommended for me not that I put much faith in those recommendations. But I clicked on them found them to be very informative and now about half my FB page is those three things!!!


----------



## admin

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Great idea, as I have jumped on a gardening and a couple of gun FB groups. With social media being what it is I think youd be a fool not to create a group there! If you think the google bots get you some face time in front of people imagine how much your gonna get on social media!!!! Look at the number of folks that potentially are going to see you group on FB that arent into prepping but have gave it some thought just not seriously. This might be a great way to peak their interest and get them to nibble instead of procrastinating on the side lines! If your a business or an organization and your not on FB or Twitter, your ship is slowly sailing away on you...


My current goal is to learn more about canning.


----------



## 8301

@ Denton Please read the second half of my post. I would ask you why but it's obvious that your receive payments of some type from this forum.

Advertisers use computers and airbrushing to make the fat people's pics look skinny "after formula 99". Denton,,, It's sad to see you sell out. I had respect for many of your posts.

And show me where I'm being disrespectful or wrong with this post.


----------



## 7052

Cricket said:


> There is nothing to poll. I have already repeated MULTIPLE times now that I will NOT be sharing forum threads, period.
> 
> You're not seriously telling me that if I write an article, independent of the forum threads, that I cannot share it with others, right?


Cricket, I believe you misunderstood what A Watchman was saying.

I believe he was suggesting that we poll the PF user-base to see if they want a PF FB group to be made at all. If there is interest in such a thing in the first place. Obviously some are in favor of it, some are not. Nothing to do with cross posting posts, articvles, etc.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> @ Denton Please read the second half of my post. I would ask you why but it's obvious that your receive payments of some type from this forum.
> 
> Advertisers use computers and airbrushing to make the fat people's pics look skinny "after formula 99". Denton,,, It's sad to see you sell out. I had respect for many of your posts.
> 
> And show me where I'm being disrespectful or wrong with this post.


I don't receive any form of compensation; wrong again. 
John, I'm done. Can't get through to you. Reason isn't doing a t. 
My only suggestion is to remove yourself from the entire internet.


----------



## 7052

Cricket said:


> @Egyas I am truly sorry if that came across differently than I intended.


As I suspected. Thanks for confirming! 



Cricket said:


> @EgyasWe simply do not delete content unless it is illegal (such as threatening behavior) or a violation of our TOS.
> 
> The option we have available for those who no longer want to be associated with the public content they have written in the community, is to deactivate their account, which also gives it an anonymous username that is no longer associate with the user.


Can you explain why this is? Is it philosophical, or as I suspect more to do w/ data sales and analytics?


----------



## admin

Egyas said:


> Cricket, I believe you misunderstood what A Watchman was saying.
> 
> I believe he was suggesting that we poll the PF user-base to see if they want a PF FB group to be made at all. If there is interest in such a thing in the first place. Obviously some are in favor of it, some are not. Nothing to do with cross posting posts, articvles, etc.


Thank you for clarifying. I have no desire to move our traffic to Facebook by adding a Facebook group. I like our discussions being right here, with each other.

This was about the *possibility* of adding new content articles independent of the forum threads, and sharing a link to those articles on a Facebook page, not a group.


----------



## admin

Egyas said:


> As I suspected. Thanks for confirming!
> 
> Can you explain why this is? Is it philosophical, or as I suspect more to do w/ data sales and analytics?


Terms Of Use (or Terms of Service) agreements are pretty much universal with every forum I have ever been part of, not just the ones owned by the owners of this site.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> There is nothing to poll. I have already repeated MULTIPLE times now that I will NOT be sharing forum threads, period.
> 
> You're not seriously telling me that if I write an article, independent of the forum threads, that I cannot share it with others, right?





Denton said:


> Seriously? If those who aren't fully informed aren't able to vote. Paranoia, irrational paranoia at that, would not be able to vote.
> 
> What is not on the ballot? As I said, search engine bots?


I have a Facebook account and use it for other and very specific purposes. I full understand your intent and how Facebook works. The concern to some here, is another open gateway to here for the Idiots that run amuck on Facebook. Many here prefer the small community we have that includes typically 800 lurkers at any given time. I can only speak for myself and am fully aware that my interests are predominately self serving, however I have posted things here that I would state differently or not post at all if a larger gateway from Facebook was available to this place in addition to the occasional Googler. Again, I come here for therapy at times and prefer my "inner circle" of friends. It simply is a case of who wants to be a part of a bigger community, obviously the mods here are agreeable to this .... I equate my preferences to being similar to the City versus Country living debate, that is one discussion we are all familiar with.

As a public forum owned by a private entity, the decision will be made by others and not the members, however, I disagree that there is nothing to poll. A simple in favor or against question, would allow ownership to fully understand the thoughts of those here. As far as being educated being integral to voting .... since when?

I will likely continue to watch and weigh the new PF as/if it grows, before I would consider a change.


----------



## Hemi45

I don't Facebook but setting up a page for the forum is a natural extension and way to increase visibility.


----------



## Denton

Hemi45 said:


> I don't Facebook but setting up a page for the forum is a natural extension and way to increase visibility.


I probably won't subscribe as it doesn't really fit with my Facebook page. Besides, I don't want people on Facebook to know I am a Prepper.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> I don't receive any form of compensation; wrong again.
> John, I'm done. Can't get through to you. Reason isn't doing a t.
> My only suggestion is to remove yourself from the entire internet.


I'd conceder doing so but it would ruin my family's financial stability plus it would hurt my ability to follow personal interests. What is your reason for remaining on the internet?

Denton, I understand that you and Cricket are a much more powerful force on this site than I am. But you've got to ask yourself... who contributes more to the purpose of this site? We both do... along with many others. But we all agree (and you have many post about "keeping things quiet") that this site is best left off the "Justin Beaver, TMZ) type websites.


----------



## MountainGirl

@Cricket @Denton @Egyas

First, sorry for the @ but I needed to make sure this didn't get lost in the posts.

There is one small thing I've not seen mentioned yet. This is not pleasant for me to say, but that hasn't stopped me yet.

There is one PF member here - whose nick I cant recall and wouldn't out him even if I did - but who says some *incredibly racist and inappropriate* stuff. I've seen it maybe...10? 20? times over the month I've been here. It doesn't bother me at all; to each their own.

HOWEVER. If, through the FB page that contained a link to PF (and it would, that's the point of doing this) some ill-intentioned person follows the link here, and stumbles on to that racist stuff, it wouldn't be long until they quoted it, on their own page, to show "what preppers are like, how PF is a racist site, etc"... and you will have more hell rain down on this site than you know.

Thanks for all the work you do, and the heart you put into this place.


----------



## 7052

I just posted a poll to see where people sit on this issue.

Poll: Should Prepper Forums create a Facebook page?


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> I'd conceder doing so but it would ruin my family's financial stability plus it would hurt my ability to follow personal interests. What is your reason for remaining on the internet?


You ask me why I remain? I am not worried about anyone knowing what I do or say. Here I am, in person or in the cyberspace. 
I work in a politically correct world, so I don't attach my cyber world to Facebook or anything else. Still, I don't say anything the big boss hasn't heard me say. As a matter of fact, my politeness and courtesy displayed on the internet would amaze all my supervisors.


----------



## 7052

MountainGirl said:


> @Cricket @Denton @Egyas
> 
> First, sorry for the @ but I needed to make sure this didn't get lost in the posts.
> 
> There is one small thing I've not seen mentioned yet. This is not pleasant for me to say, but that hasn't stopped me yet.
> 
> There is one PF member here - whose nick I cant recall and wouldn't out him even if I did - but who says some *incredibly racist and inappropriate* stuff. I've seen it maybe...10? 20? times over the month I've been here. It doesn't bother me at all; to each their own.
> 
> HOWEVER. If, through the FB page that contained a link to PF (and it would, that's the point of doing this) some ill-intentioned person follows the link here, and stumbles on to that racist stuff, it wouldn't be long until they quoted it, on their own page, to show "what preppers are like, how PF is a racist site, etc"... and you will have more hell rain down on this site than you know.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you do, and the heart you put into this place.


You are correct. This _may_ happen. I'm not overly worried about it though, as the public already thinks we're crazy. However, the question should be asked.

"Will this open up PF to possible liability in any way?" Or if that liability exists already, does this increase exposure and risk?


----------



## RedLion

SOCOM42 said:


> I have never tweeted or been on facebook.
> 
> If my postings are going to be planted there on FB, it will consist of a "like" posting if that from here on.
> 
> From what I have understood from others is that it is packed with assholes who have been consumed by it.
> 
> My daughter got off of it years ago.


I am the same. Never tweeted and never wanted to use Facebook let alone actually use it.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> You ask me why I remain? I am not worried about anyone knowing what I do or say. Here I am, in person or in the cyberspace.
> I work in a politically correct world, so I don't attach my cyber world to Facebook or anything else. Still, I don't say anything the big boss hasn't heard me say. As a matter of fact, my politeness and courtesy displayed on the internet would amaze all my supervisors.


Full name and address please. 
and your business name and address.
money where your mouth is.

This is the same information I asked Cricket to provide.
and I've seen a few of your posts that no public company would support. not a threat. I'll never show someone posts from this site.


----------



## admin

MountainGirl said:


> @Cricket @Denton @Egyas
> 
> First, sorry for the @ but I needed to make sure this didn't get lost in the posts.
> 
> There is one small thing I've not seen mentioned yet. This is not pleasant for me to say, but that hasn't stopped me yet.
> 
> There is one PF member here - whose nick I cant recall and wouldn't out him even if I did - but who says some *incredibly racist and inappropriate* stuff. I've seen it maybe...10? 20? times over the month I've been here. It doesn't bother me at all; to each their own.
> 
> HOWEVER. If, through the FB page that contained a link to PF (and it would, that's the point of doing this) some ill-intentioned person follows the link here, and stumbles on to that racist stuff, it wouldn't be long until they quoted it, on their own page, to show "what preppers are like, how PF is a racist site, etc"... and you will have more hell rain down on this site than you know.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you do, and the heart you put into this place.


Thank you for your post. :tango_face_smile:

(1) If you see public posts that violate our *rules*, please *report* those posts.

(2) This forum is already public and always has been (with the exception of the private groups within it) which means anyone (not just members) can already see those posts and share them.


----------



## Smitty901

Face book is a market tool. If the people that own this sight want it fine. I will never use it , but I am rare compared to most .


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Full name and address please.
> and your business name and address.
> money where your mouth is.
> 
> This is the same information I asked Cricket to provide.
> and I've seen a few of your posts that no public company would support. not a threat. I'll never show someone posts from this site.


If I wanted you to have it, I would post it. Did you have it?


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> If I wanted you to have it, I would post it. Did you have it?


Nope, but we've heard the podcasts, seen the pics of your plants ect. A few people in your area would recognize them and know "where the food is". As said before I would never give out personal identifiers from this web site.


----------



## 8301

As far as the ability to have it I could probably have my computer guy look it up but I don't play that way. I prefer to honor the security on this smaller site.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Full name and address please.
> and your business name and address.
> money where your mouth is.
> 
> This is the same information I asked Cricket to provide.
> and I've seen a few of your posts that no public company would support. not a threat. I'll never show someone posts from this site.


I'm going to make this as clear as possible, for the last time. 
If you have no Facebook page, it will not mean anything to you. If you do, don't not subscribe and it'll mean nothing to you. It'll just be one more search engine we can use. If you are afraid of people discovering a message board, Joining one is a bad idea. You found it. Others will, too.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Nope, but we've heard the podcasts, seen the pics of your plants ect. A few people in your area would recognize them and know "where the food is". As said before I would never give out personal identifiers from this web site.


I'm not the one crapping himself over this.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> As far as the ability to have it I could probably have my computer guy look it up but I don't play that way. I prefer to honor the security on this smaller site.


Are you threatening me? I'm taking it as such.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> I'm going to make this as clear as possible, for the last time.
> If you have no Facebook page, it will not mean anything to you. If you do, don't not subscribe and it'll mean nothing to you. It'll just be one more search engine we can use. If you are afraid of people discovering a message board, Joining one is a bad idea. You found it. Others will, too.


So if I don't have a facebook page I'll never know that the pictures of my house aren't available from facebook? Gee,, thanks a lot.


----------



## 8301

So Denton. You're pushing this so hard.... please explain in detail why YOU personally want this site featured on Facebook? You've mentioned OPSEC many times in years past and put up a lot of identifying info and pics. Have you had the opportunity to delete most of that information?

We haven't.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> So if I don't have a facebook page I'll never know that the pictures of my house aren't available from facebook? Gee,, thanks a lot.


They won't be on Facebook. Pay attention to what has been said to you. Your stuff will not be worth n Facebook.


----------



## OSC

John, I've modded a number of boards. The idea of paying someone to moderate a board is about as silly as paying someone to monitor you and make sure you are still casting a shadow. Maybe in the early days of the Internet when bandwidth and hardware was more expensive but now that it is readily available, someone with a moderately priced tablet could moderate a site with little difficulty. As for the Podcast, I never listened to it but there is money to be made on a Pod if you market it correctly. 

As for Facebook, keep the site the way it is I say.


----------



## 8301

Give us longer members a few weeks to modify old posts to remove identifiers. Such a several members addresses which I know (haven't got Denton's address yet but got the zip code and house type, neighbors who search hard know about the food). Searching on Facebook is easy. All available on this forum but a small site and I'll never give up my limited knowledge. Have some honor, or create a website that people are afraid to mention their growing zones when discussing beans and porch planters.

That or in my case lose knowledge. Who you going to ask when the lights go out, the pump won't pump, or the beans don't grow? Lots of useful information from lots of members who may become very careful about hinting at local conditions for more specific answers.


----------



## rstanek

Don’t have Facebook


----------



## inceptor

@John Galt if you think what you post here is private then you're an idiot. Any subject you post here is easily searchable on the internet. How do you think the morons we've had here got here? They found us on the internet. Fortunately we get some good people this way too. Did you receive a written invitation to join this forum? Probably not.

If you've made known your screen name and your real name are the same, then your an idiot. I work for a state agency that states posting anything controversial is subject to possible job loss. Yeah I have a FB page but it's not associated with my online user name. What little I post on FB is generic. Just because they create a FB page for PF does not automatically mean your stuff will be posted there.

I've seen people who post what all they own on here and think its a private post. It's not. This is easily searchable. AND the govt now has a record.

If you think you own the rights to everything you post, you are sadly mistaken. ALL forums and websites are like this. This is why many people are told be careful of what you post online. It will follow you for the rest of your life.

If you think this forum is private you are sadly mistaken. Every email, every phone call, every text and everything you do electronically is stored in Utah by the govt. Only things written on paper are private. Ditto for laptops with camera's and microphones. Alexa and other similar devices? Yup.

Britain is well known for it's use of CCTV. What many don't know is there is a proliferation of those here. WITH facial recognition software. Even the toll roads have them now. Even cell phones can be turned on remotely by the powers that be and you can be recorded.

So if you or anyone decides to leave this forum because of privacy issues, that's up to you. In reality you have no privacy. We lost that with the patriot act. Actually we began losing privacy with J. Edgar. It has just grown exponentially since then.


----------



## TG

You do not need anyone here to participate, they are already here. This forum can definitely have a Favebook page to promote it. Most people here, judging by the comments confuse pages vs groups vs personal profiles.

A simple business Facebook PAGE is all you need, no personal info, no member participation, just interesting blog-like articles that can be posted by a completely anonymous person once per day, including your regular “talk radio” 

Everyone needs to relax


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> You do not need anyone here to participate, they are already here. This forum can definitely have a Favebook page to promote it. Most people here, judging by the comments confuse pages vs groups vs personal profiles.
> 
> A simple business Facebook PAGE is all you need, no personal info, no member participation, just interesting blog-like articles that can be posted by a completely anonymous person once per day, including your regular "talk radio"
> 
> Everyone needs to relax


What you decribed is the deal. If anyone wants to volunteer to write articles, that's great!


----------



## 7052

Egyas said:


> I just posted a poll to see where people sit on this issue.
> 
> Poll: Should Prepper Forums create a Facebook page?


 @Denton, I do not understand why you closed my poll. I was *very* clear that it was ...


> my poll, not one created or condoned by the management of this forum.


There was simply no reason to close it. Your comment of ...


Denton said:


> Uh, a poll? When staff is involved, making a poll isn't necessary.


simply makes no sense.

I have tried to stay level and even. To state my opinion without rancor or ill-will, and to do so respectfully. However, your comment, and the arbitrary closing of my personal and informal poll, to me at least, _reeks_ of some kind of fear. In my opinion, it seems like you simply are in favor of this page (your right to your opinion), but do not want to see what the user-base thinks.

Until this point, I have always had the utmost respect for you, even when we disagreed. Regretfully, I can no longer say that.

For shame sir. for shame. :vs_no_no_no:

Please re-open my poll thread.


----------



## 8301

I'll check in tomorrow and see where the winds blow as far as Facebook goes. I like my neighbors but I know many if not most of them cruise Facebook but not this site. 166 posts in about 4 hrs on this topic.... vote cast. goodnight all.


----------



## Denton

Egyas said:


> @Denton, I do not understand why you closed my poll. I was *very* clear that it was ...
> 
> There was simply no reason to close it. Your comment of ...
> 
> simply makes no sense.
> 
> I have tried to stay level and even. To state my opinion without rancor or ill-will, and to do so respectfully. However, your comment, and the arbitrary closing of my personal and informal poll, to me at least, _reeks_ of some kind of fear. In my opinion, it seems like you simply are in favor of this page (your right to your opinion), but do not want to see what the user-base thinks.
> 
> Until this point, I have always had the utmost respect for you, even when we disagreed. Regretfully, I can no longer say that.
> 
> For shame sir. for shame. :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Please re-open my poll thread.


I explained it. The shame is on you. 
You're also questioning moderation decisions on the board. Bad idea.


----------



## Coastie dad

Wow. 
Just.....wow.


----------



## MountainGirl

Cricket said:


> Thank you for your post. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> (1) If you see public posts that violate our *rules*, please *report* those posts.
> 
> (2) This forum is already public and always has been (with the exception of the private groups within it) which means anyone (not just members) can already see those posts and share them.


Regarding (1) Thank you Cricket for the link to the rules; I had not seen nor read them before now. As far as reporting someone's post? Sorry, I wont do that. First - long time members here also see it and if it was something that needed reporting I would leave it to them. I'm not avoiding responsibility - every place has rules - but its the tone and tenor of a place that conveys what is allowed and what is not...and right now, I'm just following their lead.

That said, I will report myself - for extreme violation of Rule #8. I've posted sexual jokes, laughed heartily at others', and there was one rather intense rant I made after a church massacre. Do with me what you feel you must.

Regarding (2), yes, absolutely. Such is the way of public places on the Internet, and most of us know what that means, and take care to not post personal, identifiable, information. My concern resides elsewhere.

There are organized efforts to bring down 2A supporting sites. Between FB, Twitter and other social media outlets - it wont take long before PF joins the ranks of their targets. The concern some members here have about their identities and preps being 'outed' is small potatoes (no offense meant) to the real possibility, exponentially increased through the FB link, of a 'justified' (in their eyes) attack going viral. There will be no more PrepperForums.net if that occurs.

I'm not being paranoid. I've seen sites shut down from those organized efforts. It's the online version of conservative and christian business being attacked & harassed out of business.

Thanks for your time and consideration of this; now I think I'll spend as much time in the old threads as I can.

Stay safe, everyone, God Bless.


----------



## 7052

Denton said:


> I explained it. The shame is on you.
> You're also questioning moderation decisions on the board. Bad idea.


Over my 3+ years here on PF, I have seen lot of people come, and people go. I have seen boring people, and rather, umm, "colorful" people here. However, one thing has remained constant. this board has been about several things, but two of them have always been freedom and liberty. We rail against the censorship of CNN, MSNBC, etc, in multiple threads. We talk about the "thought police" and the negative impact that has on discourse.

Now it seems like even PF has gone "authoritarian". I understand that we disagree on this topic, there there is no cause for your abject hostility, and you appear to be threatening me now. Why? Did I attack you? No. I simply expressed my opinion and asked you to reconsider a decision. 
@Denton, I humbly suggest that you are letting your emotions get the better of you. I would also suggest that you might to take a break from this thread, instead of threatening people that simply say something you dislike.

Will see. Perhaps I'll be banned after this post.

_Edited to add:_ I re-read the rules. For the record, I was not trying to "debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board." I was asking you to reverse it. Although I can see if it was taken that way. However, having now seen that clause again in the rules, I will need to rethink my membership here I guess. Not sure I want to be somewhere that doesn't let people ask the "powers that be" why they did something.


----------



## admin

I think it is time for all of us to take a deep breath, myself included. :tango_face_smile:

First of all, no announcements were made as to what would or would not be implemented. No decisions had been made.

*It was simply a discussion. Nothing more. Nothing less.*

At no point did anyone say we would start sharing your threads on Facebook. (We would not.)

We did mention that we wanted to start having articles (independent of the forum threads) for ourselves (to continue learning) and to help attract more like-minded individuals - folks interested in prepper, survivalist, homesteading, and self-sufficiency type discussions.

The possibility of a Facebook page to share those articles was mentioned, but no decision has been made.

Let's take a step back from this for now....


----------



## TG

Seriously, people! Please learn what a business Facebook page actually is before commenting LOL Some of the posts here are pretty hilarious.

Please Google it, there is a HUGE difference between a Facebook business PAGE, Facebook GROUP and a personal PROFILE. 
A Facebook PAGE promotes the existence of the forum, THAT IS ALL. There is no discussion on the page unless someone CHOOSES to comment under an article, it is also NOT A GROUP and does NOT contain anyone’s info, preps or whatever.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> @*John Galt* if you think what you post here is private then you're an idiot. Any subject you post here is easily searchable on the internet. *How do you think the morons we've had here got here? They found us on the internet.* Fortunately we get some good people this way too. Did you receive a written invitation to join this forum? Probably not.
> 
> If you've made known your screen name and your real name are the same, then your an idiot. I work for a state agency that states posting anything controversial is subject to possible job loss. Yeah I have a FB page but it's not associated with my online user name. What little I post on FB is generic. Just because they create a FB page for PF does not automatically mean your stuff will be posted there.
> 
> I've seen people who post what all they own on here and think its a private post. It's not. This is easily searchable. AND the govt now has a record.
> 
> If you think you own the rights to everything you post, you are sadly mistaken. ALL forums and websites are like this. This is why many people are told be careful of what you post online. It will follow you for the rest of your life.
> 
> If you think this forum is private you are sadly mistaken. Every email, every phone call, every text and everything you do electronically is stored in Utah by the govt. Only things written on paper are private. Ditto for laptops with camera's and microphones. Alexa and other similar devices? Yup.
> 
> Britain is well known for it's use of CCTV. What many don't know is there is a proliferation of those here. WITH facial recognition software. Even the toll roads have them now. Even cell phones can be turned on remotely by the powers that be and you can be recorded.
> 
> So if you or anyone decides to leave this forum because of privacy issues, that's up to you. In reality you have no privacy. We lost that with the patriot act. Actually we began losing privacy with J. Edgar. It has just grown exponentially since then.


Inceptor, you are absolutely right in everything that you said.

There is a difference, however, between morons searching the internet and clicking on a link... and organized efforts that use social media to shut down 2A-supporting websites and pro-gun ownership forums.

IMO - a Facebook page with a link to here, is akin to handing them the map to our front door. If the decision is already made, so be it, and I wish for all of us the best of luck.

Warmest regards


----------



## Redneck

John Galt said:


> Please remove ALL of my posts or allow me to edit them.





Egyas said:


> I would also like to see a "Delete me and my stuff" option added here to PF. If nothing else, such an option shows that you care more about your community members than you do "ownership" of the ideas and thoughts they post.


Remove posts in a discussion forum? Wouldn't that be like removing 10% of the paragraphs in a book & then trying to understand what is going on?

What happens to the flow of discussion when someone, later on, removes their comments and questions? What if this person is the one who originated the thread? You leave the others in the dark. In my discussion of muscadines, John edited all his comments with *"deleted Denton facebook"*. Well that now just makes a hell of a lot of sense... doesn't it? Did really help him though, as I had already quoted him.

I find this childish & disrespectful of other members here.

I hope the administrators here don't allow anyone to delete their stuff & would hope you would put a hold on their account when they are noticed doing as John is doing.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I think it is time for all of us to take a deep breath, myself included. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> First of all, no announcements were made as to what would or would not be implemented. No decisions had been made.
> 
> *It was simply a discussion. Nothing more. Nothing less.*
> 
> At no point did anyone say we would start sharing your threads on Facebook. (We would not.)
> 
> We did mention that we wanted to start having articles (independent of the forum threads) for ourselves (to continue learning) and to help attract more like-minded individuals - folks interested in prepper, survivalist, homesteading, and self-sufficiency type discussions.
> 
> The possibility of a Facebook page to share those articles was mentioned, but no decision has been made.
> 
> Let's take a step back from this for now....


Cricket,

I stand by my statement earlier this evening to you; closing the poll reeks of everything we despise here at PF. The original question in this thread was soliciting our thoughts, it sends the wrong message to limit the voice of the users. I am sure they (we) understand that the poll was not the decisive vote, but it did let all see which way the "PF Prepper" leaned. Is that a bad thing? I think not.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Cricket,
> 
> I stand by my statement earlier this evening to you; closing the poll reeks of everything we despise here at PF. The original question in this thread was soliciting our thoughts, it sends the wrong message to limit the voice of the users. I am sure they (we) understand that the poll was not the decisive vote, but it did let all see which way the "PF Prepper" leaned. Is that a bad thing? I think not.


I would like to keep the discussion in one thread if possible.

Would it help if we added a poll in this thread? Let me see if it will let us merge them with a poll intact or not.


----------



## 7052

******* said:


> Remove posts in a discussion forum? Wouldn't that be like removing 10% of the paragraphs in a book & then trying to understand what is going on?


I understand your concern and your point. However, I don't think it will b as disruptive as you think. I doubt many people would use such an option. Most people simply don't care, and when they move on, they just go.


----------



## 7052

Cricket said:


> I would like to keep the discussion in one thread if possible.
> 
> Would it help if we added a poll in this thread? Let me see if it will let us merge them with a poll intact or not.


That would be fantastic. Thanks Cricket!


----------



## Redneck

Someone help me with the logic here. Seems the concern is all of a sudden, folks in your community are going to do a internet wide search on prepper discussions, and then track you down to steal your stuff? These same folk that are so uninterested in preparation that they don't even keep a spare bar of soap or run out of food after a couple of days? These folks are gonna magically find the time & resources to do all this searching during a crisis? And they are gonna spend all of this time because what, they just know there are millions of us preppers everywhere and surely there must be a prepper on their street or block?

And here I though modern folks were lazy & stupid sheep. Folks that never give thought to any emergency... even when they live in the path of frequent natural disasters. Here I thought they would flock to the stores but nope... they are headed online to track me down. Really?


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> My current goal is to learn more about canning.


I think everyone should take a deep breath and sing a little freakin' Kumbaya.

So here goes, I'd like to help my good friend @Cricket learn more about caning.

I know its not a typical form of punishment here in the US but in 3rd World Craphole nations, caning someone is pretty common place.

A sturdy piece of Bamboo or 'Cane should be cut, test it for torque which adds a nice "whip effect" when striking the douchebag who has earned the caning. 15 lashes I think will suffice in most cases.

Hope this helps!

Your friend,

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## admin

******* said:


> Remove posts in a discussion forum? Wouldn't that be like removing 10% of the paragraphs in a book & then trying to understand what is going on?
> 
> What happens to the flow of discussion when someone, later on, removes their comments and questions? What if this person is the one who originated the thread? You leave the others in the dark. In my discussion of muscadines, John edited all his comments with *"deleted Denton facebook"*. Well that now just makes a hell of a lot of sense... doesn't it? Did really help him though, as I had already quoted him.
> 
> I find this childish & disrespectful of other members here.
> 
> I hope the administrators here don't allow anyone to delete their stuff & would hope you would put a hold on their account when they are noticed doing as John is doing.


As most of you know, that is never okay in this community.


----------



## Redneck

Egyas said:


> I understand your concern and your point. However, I don't think it will b as disruptive as you think. I doubt many people would use such an option. Most people simply don't care, and when they move on, they just go.


Try something then. Try to make sense of this discussion by not reading any of John's posts or quotes. Go to any other discussion & imagine if all of a sudden, someone's posts were gone or replaced with comments such as John is using.


----------



## TG

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

If a forum membership is lagging and (for example) the owner of this forum is making a business decision to begin promoting it via Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, they are not required to post a public poll. This is not democracy, this forum is not a charity either, it must be financially viable.
I find this whole discussion so odd.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> ... Here I thought they would flock to the stores but nope... they are headed online to track me down. Really?


It will be easy for them. Remember all those kids around your campfire with their faces in their phones? Their apps already had (have) their (your) location...and any pics they might have taken of your set-up. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> It will be easy for them. Remember all those kids around your campfire with their faces in their phones? Their apps already had (have) their (your) location...and any pics they might have taken of your set-up. :tango_face_grin:


I know you are joking but no one here knows I prep. Nothing unusual to be seen here. Just a gentleman farmer out in the country.


----------



## OSC

TG said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> If a forum membership is lagging and (for example) the owner of this forum is making a business decision to begin promoting it via Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, they are not required to post a public poll. This is not democracy, this forum is not a charity either, it must be financially viable.
> I find this whole discussion so odd.


Their Sandbox, Their sand. Absolutely right.


----------



## Winston Smith

Everyone is deep in the bushes on this.
I don't use Facebook. Never used any social media (tho I do have a Google and YouTube account). I understand wanting to move traffic to this site. Here is my problem:

You can't force liberty on people. We've tried this numerous time, most recently in the Middle east. People that are independent, self-reliant and free thinkers find each other. Trolling for them will never work. 
If folks aren't interested in what we are discussing, that's a societal problem. NOT a marketing problem. 

I would love to see a large, vibrant community here. But, I am reminded of the Bible story of Gideon, and his trumpet. It is not the number that go into battle, but the zeal and fervor that they carry with them.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> I know you are joking but no one here knows I prep. Nothing unusual to be seen here. Just a gentleman farmer out in the country.


Just a most fantastic gentleman farmer out in the country with _lots of food..._
And I was only half-joking. 
Too bad they missed out on the opportunity to experience real life, instead of the one in their phones.
Campfires should be a phone-free zone, lol, but then maybe they wouldn't come. :vs_moon:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My goodness!
I go into town for a few hours, and come back here to find more drama than occurs in a Junior High School.


----------



## 7052

TG said:


> ...they are not required to post a public poll. This is not democracy, this forum is not a charity either..


TG, at no point did I ever say they (meaning PF) were required to do _anything_. For my part, I was stating my opinion, and making a request.

Simple as that.

You are correct that it's their board, and their rules. I'm just trying to make the most of it, for myself. Like most people. I think that's the very point of these boards. 

Int he end, they will make a decision, one way or the other. Like most things in life that are voluntary (like joining and contributing here), I will need to make the decision of whether or not I wish to stay and continue to contribute/read. Just like any other membership, activity, etc we have in our lives.


----------



## admin

rice paddy daddy said:


> My goodness!
> I go into town for a few hours, and come back here to find more drama than occurs in a Junior High School.


I spent my Saturday night off here, dang it! :tango_face_wink:

Thankfully, I have a camping trip coming up to spend some time back in nature with a fishing pole in my hands.


----------



## azrancher

Cricket said:


> @Egyas We simply do not delete content unless it is illegal (such as threatening behavior) or a violation of our TOS.





Egyas said:


> As I suspected. Thanks for confirming!
> Can you explain why this is? Is it philosophical, or as I suspect more to do w/ data sales and analytics?





Cricket said:


> Terms Of Use (or Terms of Service) agreements are pretty much universal with every forum I have ever been part of, not just the ones owned by the owners of this site.


Cricket, let me clarify it I can, I just got back from Farmers Market and have been relaxing instead of doing my Moderator duties, took me awhile to read all 17 pages....

The real reason we (the owners of the site) do not allow a member to delete all their posts is because it will create a big hole in the discussions/threads that will make the content of the thread impossible to follow, all forums that I am aware of or a member of allow editing (deleting) of a post for a limited amount of time, Cricket says it is 1 day here, any mistakes found after that can be taken care of by adding another input to the thread, correcting the problem. But deletion of your portion of a thread (conversation) makes it impossible to run a forum that depends on the give and take of it's members discussing survival, or guns, or gardening, or sex (I had to add that to see if you were paying attention).

FACE BOOK PF... I don't know how it will stimulate more users here, may not hurt, but I'm from Missouri, so show me. I can not/will not post on it because it reveals my real identity, and people will discover I'm not really a "Rancher", and I will never be able to show my face in Tombstone ever again.

Seriously after 17 pages of this back and forth, I think @Cricket and @Denton need to lay out what is really being proposed, because I see a lot of scared people, who think that they will be discovered, ... or sumthing.

*Rancher *


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> I spent my Saturday night off here, dang it! :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Thankfully, I have a camping trip coming up to spend some time back in nature with a *fishing pole* in my hands.


CANE Pole mayhaps? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

azrancher said:


> Cricket, let me clarify it I can, I just got back from Farmers Market and have been relaxing instead of doing my Moderator duties, took me awhile to read all 17 pages....
> 
> The real reason we (the owners of the site) do not allow a member to delete all their posts is because it will create a big hole in the discussions/threads that will make the content of the thread impossible to follow, all forums that I am aware of or a member of allow editing (deleting) of a post for a limited amount of time, Cricket says it is 1 day here, any mistakes found after that can be taken care of by adding another input to the thread, correcting the problem. But deletion of your portion of a thread (conversation) makes it impossible to run a forum that depends on the give and take of it's members discussing survival, or guns, or gardening, or sex (I had to add that to see if you were paying attention).
> 
> FACE BOOK PF... I don't know how it will stimulate more users here, may not hurt, but I'm from Missouri, so show me. I can not/will not post on it because it reveals my real identity, and people will discover I'm not really a "Rancher", and I will never be able to show my face in Tombstone ever again.
> 
> Seriously after 17 pages of this back and forth, I think @Cricket and @Denton need to lay out what is really being proposed, because I see a lot of scared people, who think that they will be discovered, ... or sumthing.
> 
> *Rancher *


So is "I just got back from the Farmers Market" kinda like, "I spent the night in a Holiday Inn Express" sorta thing...:tango_face_grin:


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> CANE Pole mayhaps? :vs_laugh:











As long as I spend every night of my trip doing this, the rest is all gravy.


----------



## MountainGirl

azrancher said:


> ...
> Seriously after 17 pages of this back and forth, I think @*Cricket* and @*Denton* need to lay out what is really being proposed, because I see a lot of scared people, who think that they will be discovered, ... or sumthing.
> 
> *Rancher *


Well...I'm only scared that *PF* will be discovered, lol, and I've a vested interest now that I'm a Senior Member! Yay! _(When did that happen?? ) _Or maybe I'll be demoted, dunno, still waiting to hear what the penalty is for all my prior Rule 8 violations...:vs_blush:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Cricket said:


> View attachment 60818
> 
> 
> As long as I spend every night of my trip doing this, the rest is all gravy.


Do you pack a stout handgun when camping?
Some caliber that starts with a 4?


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I spent my Saturday night off here, dang it! :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Thankfully, I have a camping trip coming up to spend some time back in nature with a fishing pole in my hands.


It's Denton's fault! :vs_lol:


----------



## admin

rice paddy daddy said:


> Do you pack a stout handgun when camping?
> Some caliber that starts with a 4?


This particular trip I will be packing a son that destroys anything that looks at his mama wrong.


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> If a forum membership is lagging and (for example) the owner of this forum is making a business decision to begin promoting it via Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, they are not required to post a public poll. This is not democracy, this forum is not a charity either, it must be financially viable.
> I find this whole discussion so odd.


It's an American thing .... you wouldn't understand! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman

******* said:


> I know you are joking but no one here knows I prep. Nothing unusual to be seen here. Just a gentleman farmer out in the country.


Gentleman? Now that's something that is poll worthy!


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> It's an American thing .... you wouldn't understand! :tango_face_wink:


haha the overwhelming sense of entitlement? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> haha the overwhelming sense of entitlement? :vs_laugh:


Inalienable rights.


----------



## Winston Smith

azrancher said:


> ... because I see a lot of scared people, who think that they will be discovered, ... or sumthing.
> *Rancher *


I'm not scared. As a matter of fact, I'm ready to be discovered. I'm ready for my close-up, Mr DeMille. Just let me get my G19 first...


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Inalienable rights.


lol good edit


----------



## TG

The massive kneejerk reaction in this thread regarding social media is baffling, you choose to post in this very public forum (yes, this is a form of social media), describing your preps, posting “geotagged” photos which show your actual location and offering details about your life. 

A business Facebook page was proposed that would NOT link to any threads here and would not copy/paste discussions, would not show any specific forum members and will not share anything that’s actually happening in this forum and people lose it


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> lol good edit


No edit .... typo.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

TG said:


> The massive kneejerk reaction in this thread regarding social media is baffling, you choose to post in this very public forum (yes, this is a form of social media), describing your preps, posting "geotagged" photos which show your actual location and offering details about your life.
> 
> A business Facebook page was proposed that would NOT link to any threads here and would not copy/paste discussions, would not show any specific forum members and will not share anything that's actually happening in this forum and people lose it


Yes, it's hilarious, no?

Long ago I heard a wise man say: "A mind is like a parachute. They both work better when open."


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> So is "I just got back from the Farmers Market" kinda like, "I spent the night in a Holiday Inn Express" sorta thing...:tango_face_grin:


I freaking LOVE the farmers market!


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> The massive kneejerk reaction in this thread regarding social media is baffling, you choose to post in this very public forum (yes, this is a form of social media), describing your preps, posting "geotagged" photos which show your actual location and offering details about your life.
> 
> A business Facebook page was proposed that would NOT link to any threads here and would not copy/paste discussions, would not show any specific forum members and will not share anything that's actually happening in this forum and people lose it





rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, it's hilarious, no?
> 
> Long ago I heard a wise man say: "A mind is like a parachute. They both work better when open."


Let's not belittle the big and intentionally obvious button on the home page that would take you right to the "Active Topics" page in the PF discussion threads. I believe you are missing the point that it's the Facebook crowd having a "come on in" sign that makes some here a little protective of their posts. Some of us ( myself included) put Googlers in a much different class than those pesky Facebookers. Right or wrong, it is reality.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Inalienable rights.


unalienable. There's a difference. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Denton

OK. I'm home and on the laptop. That means I can type without getting pissed off at every auto correct.

My apologies for starting a thread like this and then going to work.

My fault for all this. I suppose, in my mind, because I learned that my concerns were unfounded, everyone did. My bad.

Lookit. There is nothing to fear about P/F having a Facebook page. @TG and @Cricket explained as good as it can be explained. Your personal information and identity is not being compromised. Threads are not being placed on Facebook. It is stand alone.

Yes, there'll be a link or something here so that you will know it exists, but that doesn't mean you have to join it. Your friends and neighbors will not know you are here, any more than they now know.

I can't help that some don't understand it. I didn't, but I now do. If it is important to you, you can learn. If it isn't, you can trust me. If it isn't important but you don't trust me, then I don't know what to say.

This place has stagnated. It bugs me, big time. We have brilliant people here. There are people who need to know what you know. Guess what. There are people out there who know things WE need to know.

We need new blood, as all we do is talk politics, now. I get into politics, but that isn't the mission of this site.

What I was really looking for was for members who would be interested in writing articles for the STAND ALONE Facebook site. You know, like the things @******* writes?

So far, I've accused of selling out the members.
Being paid.
And, @watchman, being the same as things were because I locked a poll that was related to this topic, even though @Cricket and I were active in this thread, and as if this is mob rule! Think about this! You aren't even asked to donate money like some forums do, but a member thought it'd be cool to start a poll to see what members think? That pissed me right the hell off. @watchman, you know me, and you know me better than that!

I like making things grow. It doesn't matter if it is pepper plants, my lemon trees or NASCAR die cast car collection. This place has stagnated. Things are getting weird in the world, and we need knowledgeable here to teach us what we don't know as much as we need newbies to learn what we know.

You aren't in danger. What you might see is a growing site. Be happy. As a matter of fact, write something to share your knowledge that others know. Don't worry. It can be shared anonymously.


----------



## 7052

I get the sentiment in what you are saying, but this line speaks volumes.



Denton said:


> ...but a member thought it'd be cool to start a poll to see what members think? That pissed me right the hell off.


I started a poll, for my own enlightenment, to see what my fellow community members think of an idea. And this, in your words, "pissed you right the hell off."

Wow. Just wow.

It was a separate thread, so as not to contaminate or hijack this thread, and I was *very[/b[ clear that it was my own, and for my education. How do we have any kind of a "community" when people discussing an idea in a respectful manner "pissed off" the mods? Or at least one mod?

I do not see this "new style" of thread management going anywhere productive. Just downhill. I never would have imagined that after 3.5 years, it would be @Denton of all people that would have made me sign off for good.
@Cricket, please randomize my account name and shut this thing down. Thank you.*


----------



## Denton

Egyas said:


> I get the sentiment in what you are saying, but this line speaks volumes.
> 
> I started a poll, for my own enlightenment, to see what my fellow community members think of an idea. And this, in your words, "pissed you right the hell off."
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> It was a separate thread, so as not to contaminate or hijack this thread, and I was *very[/b[ clear that it was my own, and for my education. How do we have any kind of a "community" when people discussing an idea in a respectful manner "pissed off" the mods? Or at least one mod?
> 
> I do not see this "new style" of thread management going anywhere productive. Just downhill. I never would have imagined that after 3.5 years, it would be @Denton of all people that would have made me sign off for good.
> @Cricket, please randomize my account name and shut this thing down. Thank you.*


*

I explained it when I closed the thread. Then, you thought it'd be a great thing to call me out. As I said, bad idea.

You say you wanted to satiate your own curiosity. You should have seen this was a bad time to try that and to restrain yourself. You wanted to start yet another thread about this, making things more convoluted, rather than keeping it in this thread. That, sir, was not a good decision, and you couldn't back down from it.

Randomize your account? If that means you don't want to participate here, anymore, pardon me for not caring at this juncture. I am growing weary of trying to clam fears and stroke egos of adults.*


----------



## Inor

Hmmmm... Facebook eh?

Yeah, not so much.

Mark Zuckerberg is douchebag. No, not just an everyday douchebag like the liberals here are. He is a king kamayah-mayah douchebag!

I appreciate that you all want to promote PF but that must be gauged against who you are making more rich in the process. Mark Zuckerberg? Hell NO!


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Hmmmm... Facebook eh?
> 
> Yeah, not so much.
> 
> Mark Zuckerberg is douchebag. No, not just an everyday douchebag like the liberals here are. He is a king kamayah-mayah douchebag!
> 
> I appreciate that you all want to promote PF but that must be gauged against who you are making more rich in the process. Mark Zuckerberg? Hell NO!


I agree; Z is a POS. Then again, so is Mr. Amazon Man, and so is Google Guy.

Use the platform to get people here to learn.

My first notion was to push the site on Minds, but I then realized we'd have a board full of Hitler-lovers.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I agree; Z is a POS. Then again, so is Mr. Amazon Man, and so is Google Guy.
> 
> Use the platform to get people here to learn.
> 
> My first notion was to push the site on Minds, but I then realized we'd have a board full of Hitler-lovers.


This is just one man's opinion, so grant it as much value as you paid for it but...

Topics like prepping tend to ebb and flow depending on current events. Two years ago, there was hardly a liberal to be found on PF. Now they seem to be springing up like mushrooms. Why? Trump, of course. But because most liberals are too damn lazy to do anything even when they "feel" threatened, prepping is not a topic that most of them even consider. So most of them do not find sites like PF.

For guys like me, who are not YUGE Trump fans, but still do not worry about him starting WWIII, we are still prepping but maybe not as urgently as we did during the b. hussien obama years or what we would have been doing if...


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> This is just one man's opinion, so grant it as much value as you paid for it but...
> 
> Topics like prepping tend to ebb and flow depending on current events. Two years ago, there was hardly a liberal to be found on PF. Now they seem to be springing up like mushrooms. Why? Trump, of course. But because most liberals are too damn lazy to do anything even when they "feel" threatened, prepping is not a topic that most of them even consider. So most of them do not find sites like PF.
> 
> For guys like me, who are not YUGE Trump fans, but still do not worry about him starting WWIII, we are still prepping but maybe not as urgently as we did during the b. hussien obama years or what we would have been doing if...


You are on the mark, as usual.


----------



## jim-henscheli

@Denton, you've been here forever, didn't this site used to be a few that merged? Survivalist something?

It seems like the thing many are concerned about is unnecessary exposure, so what about an FB page that is not linked IN NAME? It could have links to PF, but other sites as well. 
So it would be a prepping FB page, run by us, but not directly affiliated.


----------



## Coastie dad

So...I been a pondering on this situation. Even though I'm a handsome devil I'm not so bright when it comes to social media and technology. 

1. This site is stagnating. The best prepping discussions we've had lately were brought about by a new guy who was banned for not following rules. (I'm not pointing fingers or placing blame.)

2. Yes, we've gained some new members, but this site is becoming a political billboard as of late. Looking back, we argue politics more than we discuss preparing for what those politics may cause. (I like a good argument, believe it or not, but I've considered leaving the site due to all the politics.)

3. This site is a business, and needs to grow or it will eventually die. If it grows with the wrong people, it may die, or it may change to something else. The main body of posters may be overturned and replaced by a new generation. We don't know. But if it does continue to stagnate you will begin to lose members.

4. I found this place using a search engine. I read several threads prior to joining. This forum is public. Facebook won't change that. You might pick up a few undesirables, but that's been happening in the last few months anyway. They stay or they go. If I was an administrator and banned everyone who made me mad there might only be a half dozen or so people here after a couple days. What good would that accomplish? Then it would be back to searching for new blood.

5. Some people don't like change and grumble, some threaten to leave and want to take their ball with them, some people welcome change. When a decision is made, let the chips fall. Everyone can be replaced. We may not want to see you go, but you have freedom of choice. Use it if you so desire.

6. I wouldn't want to be the one that has to make the ultimate decision. Look at the accusations and name calling that has occurred over a suggestion. Just for voicing a question, accusations and derogatory statements have been thrown toward administrators who have always been there to listen to our complaints, fix our technical problems, and do, in my opinion, the best they could do at protecting our little community. Disagreement is one thing, but what I've seen occur in the last 24 hours is shameful.

7. Whatever occurs, I'll stand by the administration as it is their final decision. We have nothing invested but words. Words don't pay bills. If I become dissatisfied, I can attempt to bring about change, or I can leave. I have freedom of choice.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

No doubt there are going to be some unhappy campers if the decision is made linking prepper forums to facebook. I don't think its going to necessarily affect opsec, everything posted here is open the the public. Anybody can do a google search, find these forums and as a lurker see everything everybody has posted here.

However I'm big on compromise and here is a suggestion. If the decision is made it might be fair to create an announcement, send an PM, and send an email to all registered users announcing the decision around a month or so before the account and website are linked. This would allow people the time to go through and edit or delete posts, as well as change their user name or personal information. There should also be some assistance from the moderation staff in editing post quotes made by other users that may have sensitive information that original posters can't remove if said posters want to scrub certain information. I suspect the number of people doing so might be smaller than some thing but would allow for the security of others to be protected if they will it.

Just a thought here take it for what its worth.


----------



## Denton

jim-henscheli said:


> @Denton, you've been here forever, didn't this site used to be a few that merged? Survivalist something?
> 
> It seems like the thing many are concerned about is unnecessary exposure, so what about an FB page that is not linked IN NAME? It could have links to PF, but other sites as well.
> So it would be a prepping FB page, run by us, but not directly affiliated.


No, this site has always been this site. Originally, it was built and owned by a gentleman who sold it to a group who then sold it to the present owners.

Put it this way. The site is known as prepperforums on the internet. I don't know how you found this site, but it was by using one of the search engines. Well, nowadays, people use the F/B search engine as a way to find things of interest. If someone is looking for prepping pages, they'll find this site's page. If they are interested in the content, they can come to the forum. Otherwise, they won't find us or come here.

Members of this board will be no more "exposed" than they already are by the search engines. The hand wringing is all for naught. The ONLY way people who are your Farcebook friends will know you are into prepping is if you follow the page. Even then, they won't know you are a prepper, only that you follow the page.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> No, this site has always been this site. Originally, it was built and owned by a gentleman who sold it to a group who then sold it to the present owners.
> 
> Put it this way. The site is known as prepperforums on the internet. I don't know how you found this site, but it was by using one of the search engines. Well, nowadays, people use the F/B search engine as a way to find things of interest. If someone is looking for prepping pages, they'll find this site's page. If they are interested in the content, they can come to the forum. Otherwise, they won't find us or come here.
> 
> Members of this board will be no more "exposed" than they already are by the search engines. The hand wringing is all for naught. The ONLY way people who are your Farcebook friends will know you are into prepping is if you follow the page. Even then, they won't know you are a prepper, only that you follow the page.


Now hold on a darn minute Denton .... who said I was a prepper?


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Now hold on a darn minute Denton .... who said I was a prepper?


I'm a prepper, she's a prepper, wouldn't you like to be a prepper, too?

Older members will remember that and have the jingle stuck in their heads for a little while, huh?


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I'm a prepper, she's a prepper, wouldn't you like to be a prepper, too?
> 
> Older members will remember that and have the jingle stuck in their heads for a little while, huh?


Thanks Denton, with little sleep I doubt I will be able to stave off the recurring theme this morning. If I digress to actually singing it .... my wife is gonna demand your phone number!


----------



## Redneck

OK, I'm a dumb ******* from Mississippi, who doesn't use Facebook, so I need some help. Please explain the fear of more internet folks finding this site? Isn't that the whole point here? We learn from each other, pass on what we know & maybe spread interests in different directions. What difference does it make if potential preppers are attracted to the forum from Facebook or Google? I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed yet I know my posts are open to the whole internet. Have you not ever researched a subject on Google & have your own post here pop up under the results? I have many times.

I understand I give up some security by posting here. That is the price we pay when we choose to pass on our knowledge... and our opinions. I read somewhere, can't remember where , that it is better to give than to receive. I have received much here so now I try to give back. And yes, I fear someone might figure out who I am & where I live. Probably wouldn't take a genius to do so. But you know, I wouldn't fear lurkers on Facebook anywhere near as much as some regulars here. My neighbors that spend their hours on Facebook aren't preppers & wouldn't be interested in the content here. Now someone that is a prepper but doesn't have much stuff, well then I'm a possible target to them.

I thank the administrators here for providing this platform. I've learned a lot here & hope I've helped others. I've met some interesting characters here that have become internet friends... even when we disagree. But as stated by others, this is your sandbox, so do whatever you think will help in your quest to develop new preppers. God bless you for taking on this task.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> OK, I'm a dumb ******* from Mississippi, who doesn't use Facebook, so I need some help. Please explain the fear of more internet folks finding this site? Isn't that the whole point here? We learn from each other, pass on what we know & maybe spread interests in different directions. What difference does it make if potential preppers are attracted to the forum from Facebook or Google? I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed yet I know my posts are open to the whole internet. Have you not ever researched a subject on Google & have your own post here pop up under the results? I have many times.
> 
> I understand I give up some security by posting here. That is the price we pay when we choose to pass on our knowledge... and our opinions. I read somewhere, can't remember where , that it is better to give than to receive. I have received much here so now I try to give back. And yes, I fear someone might figure out who I am & where I live. Probably wouldn't take a genius to do so. But you know, I wouldn't fear lurkers on Facebook anywhere near as much as some regulars here. My neighbors that spend their hours on Facebook aren't preppers & wouldn't be interested in the content here. Now someone that is a prepper but doesn't have much stuff, well then I'm a possible target to them.
> 
> I thank the administrators here for providing this platform. I've learned a lot here & hope I've helped others. I've met some interesting characters here that have become internet friends... even when we disagree. But as stated by others, this is your sandbox, so do whatever you think will help in your quest to develop new preppers. God bless you for taking on this task.


I fear you have taught more than you have learned. You'll be thriving while some of us suburbanites are eating tree bark.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> I'm a prepper, she's a prepper, wouldn't you like to be a prepper, too?
> 
> Older members will remember that and have the jingle stuck in their heads for a little while, huh?


There was no R in it only on the end.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> There was no R in it only on the end.


Yeah, but it's in your head, now. My devious plan is a success!


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> I fear you have taught more than you have learned. You'll be thriving while some of us suburbanites are eating tree bark.


At least one Native tribe is well known for making bark an important part of their daily diet. There is a tribe in the mountains of upstate New York called the "Adirondack", and that name translates to "bark eaters" from the Iroquois language. https://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/survivalist/2011/11/survival-foods-can-you-really-eat-tree-bark

The American Linden tree, also known as Basswood, has edible leaves & the cambium layer of the bark is also edible. I have some young Basswood growing now. They are also great pollinators for the bees.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> Yeah, but it's in your head, now. My devious plan is a success!


NO! I suffer from ADD, it will be gone again post post.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy

Here's what I think about all this nonsense...:vs_peace:


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Here's what I think about all this nonsense...:vs_peace:


Slippy, I visited your F/B page. I was not surprised to find that the only other page you follow is this one:

Legends Football League - Women of the Gridiron


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Slippy, I visited your F/B page. I was not surprised to find that the only other page you follow is this one:
> 
> Legends Football League - Women of the Gridiron


Duh...:tango_face_smile:


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> OK, I'm a dumb ******* from Mississippi, who doesn't use Facebook, so I need some help. Please explain the fear of more internet folks finding this site? Isn't that the whole point here? We learn from each other, pass on what we know & maybe spread interests in different directions. What difference does it make if potential preppers are attracted to the forum from Facebook or Google? I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed yet I know my posts are open to the whole internet. Have you not ever researched a subject on Google & have your own post here pop up under the results? I have many times.
> 
> I understand I give up some security by posting here. That is the price we pay when we choose to pass on our knowledge... and our opinions. I read somewhere, can't remember where , that it is better to give than to receive. I have received much here so now I try to give back. And yes, I fear someone might figure out who I am & where I live. Probably wouldn't take a genius to do so. But you know, I wouldn't fear lurkers on Facebook anywhere near as much as some regulars here. My neighbors that spend their hours on Facebook aren't preppers & wouldn't be interested in the content here. Now someone that is a prepper but doesn't have much stuff, well then I'm a possible target to them.
> 
> I thank the administrators here for providing this platform. I've learned a lot here & hope I've helped others. I've met some interesting characters here that have become internet friends... even when we disagree. But as stated by others, this is your sandbox, so do whatever you think will help in your quest to develop new preppers. God bless you for taking on this task.


Hi *******, first, let me thank you for all of your content on this site. I've learned more from your posts, and JohnGalt, and others, than I could have in massive readings online. And you are right - this forum is about sharing knowledge, ideas and experiences - and without the internet that couldn't have happened. I found prepperforums after googling 'long term food storage and prepping'. A link to here was like 3rd or 4th on the list, the rest is history.

I understand that some here are troubled by identities/locations being revealed. I get that, and share it to a not small degree. That said, having a link to here on FB will not increase or decrease what each of us have alread established as our own boundaries as to our privacy. What exposing PF to FB will do is something far different.

Will it bring in new preppers? Yes. Will it increase PF's exposure to activists who are bent on shutting down sites/forums like PF? Exponentially. Is the former worth the latter?

FaceBook was designed to be addictive, not for nothing 1.37 _Billion_ people log on to it daily... and like @*Denton* said - the FB search engine is what most are using now. I think overall world-wide sharing of ideas & information is a good thing.... but there is a pretty big downside to that as well. Originally, the internet was like a giant library, right? It still is - but now there is another side to it, the 'social networking' aspect, that stable folks use to keep in touch with friends & family... but there are many who live their life inside their phone, and all the action they get is to rise up online against what _they_ feel is not right. Obama tapped into it somewhat, Trump tapped into it a lot. Demonstrations are organized through it, businesses are closed by it.

You know what it means when something 'goes viral', yes? Imagine what will happen to PF when one of @*Slippy* 's raunchy racist naked pictures of goat-loving 'goes viral'. Or somebody's (cough) violent rant about what would happen if certain folks walked up on her mountain 'goes viral'. Yes those things are in the public domain now - but the odds of them popping up in a random search are small - compared to through a FB search. It used to be like wack-a-mole with one or two players. FB's numbers make it a whole 'nother beast.

Note to PF owners: You may have already done so - but please read the fine print regarding what permissions and authorities you are agreeing to when you establish the business page on Facebook. It might be that you are giving their search/data engines permission to access all content on this forum. That would be something FB would want, in exchange for using the space on their domain, for their own marketing purposes and for them to sell our data to _their_ 3rd-party associates.

Sorry this post is so long, and thanks for the opportunity to speak my mind.

For me, PrepperForums is my online BOL - even though it is already 'public' - it's also relatively isolated from the hot hungry hordes. Yes, isolated is bad for business - but this place sure, for now, has the feel of home.

Love to all.


----------



## Denton

@MountainGirl - You are saying that if the site grows, there's a bigger possibility that a silly comment might be made viral on FaceBook, Twitter, etc.?


----------



## Prepared One

Well Damn! Seems we had a little fire fight here yesterday. I don't do FB or any other social media type nonsense. It would serve no purpose for me socially or in business. Granted, I have the extra pleasure of disliking the guy who owns it and his propensity to throw large sums of money on the wrong side of things, but I have no use for it just the same. 

That said, seems to me being linked to FB would only open us up to a few socialistic liberals bent on world domination. :tango_face_grin: ( As mentioned, we already have a few of those types here. ) Let em come, we have people here that deal with such. Privacy? if it's just a link referenced on the FB page I don't see the harm. Besides, if your on the net in any form, you have no real privacy. OPSEC? When it comes down to it, if someone wants to know, they will know. The government ( Big Brother ) already knows where you live.

Now, I like our little world here and consider a few here as friends. It's one of the few places I can talk freely with like minded peers. To sum up, I have no love or need of FB or any of the other mind numbing twitter thingies out there, but in the end my decision to stay or not is predicated on the decisions, and consequences, of those who are in charge. I understand the thinking in trying to broaden the base and get more people involved. Just business. In the end however, if PF takes a turn I find to be problematic, then I move on. Simple as that. Choice is a wonderful thing.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> @*MountainGirl* - You are saying that if the site grows, there's a bigger possibility that a silly comment might be made viral on FaceBook, Twitter, etc.?


Viral, yes, but it's not the 'silly comments' that will trigger it. I've got some time this morning, I'll go find the posts I'm talking about, and tagged to you and cricket in my first post in this thread. Back in a bit...


----------



## inceptor

Here is a good article I found that talks about the social media phenomenon and the true downsides. It's a long read but worth it. The short answer is you have zero privacy.

https://truedisclosure.org/news/the-truth-about-facebook-why-its-major-health-hazard.html


----------



## MI.oldguy

I nominate this thread as most pages (22) we have ever had here at PF.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Viral, yes, but it's not the 'silly comments' that will trigger it. I've got some time this morning, I'll go find the posts I'm talking about, and tagged to you and cricket in my first post in this thread. Back in a bit...


The point is, the more successful the forum, the more dangerous @Slippy is to the place?


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Here is a good article I found that talks about the social media phenomenon and the true downsides. It's a long read but worth it. The short answer is you have zero privacy.
> 
> https://truedisclosure.org/news/the-truth-about-facebook-why-its-major-health-hazard.html


Absolutely, but remember. A F/B page for P/F doesn't mean that the members of P/F are connected to F/B. It only means that people who are using F/B as a search engine can more readily find P/F. This is the point we've been trying to make clear.
People seem to be overlooking the point and only thinking of what you are pointing out, which isn't pertinent to this.


----------



## A Watchman

MountainGirl said:


> Hi *******, first, let me thank you for all of your content on this site. I've learned more from your posts, and JohnGalt, and others, than I could have in massive readings online. And you are right - this forum is about sharing knowledge, ideas and experiences - and without the internet that couldn't have happened. I found prepperforums after googling 'long term food storage and prepping'. A link to here was like 3rd or 4th on the list, the rest is history.
> 
> I understand that some here are troubled by identities/locations being revealed. I get that, and share it to a not small degree. That said, having a link to here on FB will not increase or decrease what each of us have alread established as our own boundaries as to our privacy. What exposing PF to FB will do is something far different.
> 
> Will it bring in new preppers? Yes. Will it increase PF's exposure to activists who are bent on shutting down sites/forums like PF? Exponentially. Is the former worth the latter?
> 
> FaceBook was designed to be addictive, not for nothing 1.37 _Billion_ people log on to it daily... and like @*Denton* said - the FB search engine is what most are using now. I think overall world-wide sharing of ideas & information is a good thing.... but there is a pretty big downside to that as well. Originally, the internet was like a giant library, right? It still is - but now there is another side to it, the 'social networking' aspect, that stable folks use to keep in touch with friends & family... but there are many who live their life inside their phone, and all the action they get is to rise up online against what _they_ feel is not right. Obama tapped into it somewhat, Trump tapped into it a lot. Demonstrations are organized through it, businesses are closed by it.
> 
> You know what it means when something 'goes viral', yes? Imagine what will happen to PF when one of @*Slippy* 's raunchy racist naked pictures of goat-loving 'goes viral'. Or somebody's (cough) violent rant about what would happen if certain folks walked up on her mountain 'goes viral'. Yes those things are in the public domain now - but the odds of them popping up in a random search are small - compared to through a FB search. It used to be like wack-a-mole with one or two players. FB's numbers make it a whole 'nother beast.
> 
> Note to PF owners: You may have already done so - but please read the fine print regarding what permissions and authorities you are agreeing to when you establish the business page on Facebook. It might be that you are giving their search/data engines permission to access all content on this forum. That would be something FB would want, in exchange for using the space on their domain, for their own marketing purposes and for them to sell our data to _their_ 3rd-party associates.
> 
> Sorry this post is so long, and thanks for the opportunity to speak my mind.
> 
> For me, PrepperForums is my online BOL - even though it is already 'public' - it's also relatively isolated from the hot hungry hordes. Yes, isolated is bad for business - but this place sure, for now, has the feel of home.
> 
> Love to all.


Please forward Slippy's naked goat pics ..... its a personal thing but something I am diligently working on! Should a more visible path be created here, I would likely tone down my ongoing rhetoric here at PF as well.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Absolutely, but remember. A F/B page for P/F doesn't mean that the members of P/F are connected to F/B. It only means that people who are using F/B as a search engine can more readily find P/F. This is the point we've been trying to make clear.
> People seem to be overlooking the point and only thinking of what you are pointing out, which isn't pertinent to this.


No, I understand what your saying and don't disagree with you. A FB page will not change OPSEC here. No one will be linked and no posts will make it there. I get that.

My point is this. Some here think that what they post on this forum is private. It's not. And one is an idiot if they believe that it is private. The internet is open and available to all. If you post stuff that you don't want made public, you've made a crucial error. IT IS PUBLIC INFORMATION.

There are a few people on this forum who really know who I am. I have met some in person. I trust those folks. Most only know my online persona. I choose to keep it that way. Whether PF has a FB page or not does not change anything.


----------



## Prepared One

MountainGirl said:


> Viral, yes, but it's not the 'silly comments' that will trigger it. I've got some time this morning, I'll go find the posts I'm talking about, and tagged to you and cricket in my first post in this thread. Back in a bit...


Geee, I hope you don't come back with any of my posts. I would hate be thought of as a mean spirited son of a bitch who don't like muslims, liberals, IGBTF ( what ever ) political bull shit socialists or just about anyone who calls himself a senator or congressman . :devil:


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Please forward Slippy's naked goat pics ..... its a personal thing but something I am diligently working on! Should a more visible path be created here, I would likely tone down my ongoing rhetoric here at PF as well.


I kinda like Slippy's raunchy racist naked pictures of anything. :devil: I am sick and twisted.


----------



## admin

More and more people in society are searching for ways to be prepared for whatever life might bring. I am not just talking about the "end of the world as we know it" but real life situations in our daily lives. Spend some time talking to folks down on the Texas coast who had to learn survival skills first hand following Hurricane Harvey. These folks are still down there now, working together to rebuild their lives.

My primary goal is adding some content (articles) independent of the forum threads - articles that can help draw in those people looking for help and ideas. Some will see the community of great people here and will choose to stay and become part of us. Others will move on. There will always be trolls. There are now. That is why we have an amazing moderator team and a lot of tools to deal with that when it happens.
This discussion isn't really about if the site should grow or not because I am passionate this community and about reaching out to anyone willing to learn, even if I have to write every single article myself. :tango_face_grin:

I have a solid understanding of Facebook Pages. I am involved with social media daily because the vast amount of the sites I work with have Facebook pages. As I have already mentioned multiple times now, *if* *we choose to do this, I will NOT be using the Facebook page to share your forum threads. I would only be sharing the articles*. For someone to see those articles in their feed, they would have to have liked/followed the page or have had a friend share it with them. The other way they could find the article via Facebook is by searching for the specific topic.

Facebook search doesn't automatically include every page/post on any site. Their search results are driven by links Facebook members have shared. Any public site can be shared across social media by anyone. Results are shown when someone shared a URL of something they have seen. This could be on their own profile page or as a response/comment to someone else they are responding to. Even then, privacy levels of individual profiles can restrict it so only friends that have the permissions to view their wall would see that result in search.

On a more important point, can I go camping now? :devil:


----------



## Denton

@Cricket - Go and have fun. Don't get lost!


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> @Cricket - Go and have fun. Don't get lost!


I can't go until after Thanksgiving dinner, but I can dream, right? LOLOL


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> More and more people in society are searching for ways to be prepared for whatever life might bring. I am not just talking about the "end of the world as we know it" but real life situations in our daily lives. *Spend some time talking to folks down on the Texas coast who had to learn survival skills first hand following Hurricane Harvey. These folks are still down there now, working together to rebuild their lives. *
> 
> My primary goal is adding some content (articles) independent of the forum threads - articles that can help draw in those people looking for help and ideas. Some will see the community of great people here and will choose to stay and become part of us. Others will move on. There will always be trolls. There are now. That is why we have an amazing moderator team and a lot of tools to deal with that when it happens.
> This discussion isn't really about if the site should grow or not because I am passionate this community and about reaching out to anyone willing to learn, even if I have to write every single article myself. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I have a solid understanding of Facebook Pages. I am involved with social media daily because the vast amount of the sites I work with have Facebook pages. As I have already mentioned multiple times now, *if* *we choose to do this, I will NOT be using the Facebook page to share your forum threads. I would only be sharing the articles*. For someone to see those articles in their feed, they would have to have liked/followed the page or have had a friend share it with them. The other way they could find the article via Facebook is by searching for the specific topic.
> 
> Facebook search doesn't automatically include every page/post on any site. Their search results are driven by links Facebook members have shared. Any public site can be shared across social media by anyone. Results are shown when someone shared a URL of something they have seen. This could be on their own profile page or as a response/comment to someone else they are responding to. Even then, privacy levels of individual profiles can restrict it so only friends that have the permissions to view their wall would see that result in search.
> 
> On a more important point, can I go camping now? :devil:


The recent Hurricane here in Houston only reinforced my decision to prepare and that I am on the right path. I lot of people who never gave a thought to being ready even for the basics in such an event, are now taking a different view of the situation.

And yes, You may go camping now. After your Saturday night fight you must be ready. Have a good time. :vs_cool:


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> The point is, the more successful the forum, the more dangerous @*Slippy* is to the place?


Absolutely. @*Slippy* has the potential to bring down the whole site. ::redsnipe::

Nah...he's okay, lol. The posts/posters I was referring to (not Slippy) earlier are dangerous to the site, especially as just having 'Rules' - but not enforcing them - might be enough to stop any legal liability, but wont be enough to slow down or stop organized online attacks. Others here might know what I'm talking about and have seen it themselves; casual users of social apps likely would not be that familiar with how that works or the power to destroy it has.



A Watchman said:


> Please forward Slippy's naked goat pics ..... its a personal thing but something I am diligently working on! Should a more visible path be created here, I would likely tone down my ongoing rhetoric here at PF as well.


Sorry, no can do. Slippy's pics are on the public domain, go find them yourself. :vs_laugh: And yes, toning down the rhetoric will not only be a good idea - it would be necessary for everyone to do, and I don't think that is something this place wants... to become 'politically correct'.

Denton - I started going through the old political threads and lost my ability to read them, so I wont be able to post the specific extremely racist examples that were absolutely in violation of the rules, sorry. But the typed words of more than one member (including me), in many threads and many posts, referencing "muzzslime" "libtards" and assundry god-less idiots, and all the creative things that should be done with them, might feel good to type and/or read, but that is red flagging the bull. Yes, toning down rhetoric is giving in, and, like PreparedOne says, _"Let 'em come"_ and I agree with that... but this is online, and that is a battle PF wont win, and may not survive the fight.


----------



## admin

I am still confused how anyone could miss our rules. :tango_face_wink:

They are linked to here...









And here...









And here...









Our goal is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.

That being said, it turns out we are human and don't see every single post. That is why we depend on the report feature of the site to help us catch things. :vs_cool:


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> ...
> 
> You know what it means when something 'goes viral', yes? Imagine what will happen to PF when one of @*Slippy* 's raunchy racist naked pictures of goat-loving 'goes viral'...
> 
> Love to all.


Part of me can't wait to jack up the socialist dweebs over at the facebook with some real down home shat!

But in the meanwhile, racist naked goats gettin' raunchy! Enjoy:vs_wave:


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> Part of me can't wait to jack up the socialist dweebs over at the facebook with some real down home shat!
> 
> But in the meanwhile, racist naked goats gettin' raunchy! Enjoy:vs_wave:


Have I mentioned lately that I adore you? :devil:


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Absolutely. @*Slippy* has the potential to bring down the whole site. ::redsnipe::
> 
> Nah...he's okay, lol. The posts/posters I was referring to (not Slippy) earlier are dangerous to the site, especially as just having 'Rules' - but not enforcing them - might be enough to stop any legal liability, but wont be enough to slow down or stop organized online attacks. Others here might know what I'm talking about and have seen it themselves; casual users of social apps likely would not be that familiar with how that works or the power to destroy it has.
> 
> Sorry, no can do. Slippy's pics are on the public domain, go find them yourself. :vs_laugh: And yes, toning down the rhetoric will not only be a good idea - it would be necessary for everyone to do, and I don't think that is something this place wants... to become 'politically correct'.
> 
> Denton - I started going through the old political threads and lost my ability to read them, so I wont be able to post the specific extremely racist examples that were absolutely in violation of the rules, sorry. But the typed words of more than one member (including me), in many threads and many posts, referencing "muzzslime" "libtards" and assundry god-less idiots, and all the creative things that should be done with them, might feel good to type and/or read, but that is red flagging the bull. Yes, toning down rhetoric is giving in, and, like PreparedOne says, _"Let 'em come"_ and I agree with that... but this is online, and that is a battle PF wont win, and may not survive the fight.


I'm still lost. Are you suggesting that F/B will have a problem with that?


----------



## MountainGirl

Cricket said:


> I am still confused how anyone could miss our rules. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> They are linked to here...
> 
> View attachment 60865
> 
> 
> And here...
> 
> View attachment 60873
> 
> 
> And here...
> 
> View attachment 60881
> 
> 
> Our goal is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.
> 
> That being said, it turns out we are human and don't see every single post. That is why we depend on the report feature of the site to help us catch things. :vs_cool:


Hi Cricket. Absolutely, yep. I Mod in a spiritual and religious forum, and know full well about relying on the report feature. It's not possible to see every single post (even if we _wanted_ to read some of the threads, lol) The forum made a FB page a few years ago and the folks who found us through there have increased our 'babysitting > sitting on their heads > banning' efforts quite a bit; those who found us searching online are incredible contributors - because they searched for us, rather than stumbling in. Unlike here, the forums owners are inactive on the site; the one paid Admin now struggles to find Mods willing to volunteer (I do, only to give back after being a member for 10+ years) to handle the attacks and disruptions. It's a fight that I wouldn't wish on anyone... especially here, especially now.

I've said my piece, and it's time to go nibble on what's left of the turkey. Enjoy your camping, and thanks for all you do here; you have my deepest respect - and sympathy.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> I'm still lost. Are you suggesting that F/B will have a problem with that?


Oh - Facebook wont have a problem with it, every click that originates through their site is money in their pocket.

PrepperForums will have a problem with it. Maybe someone else can explain what happens to sites/forums that are 'deemed and labeled' as racist, Islamophobic, not politically correct, etc - _whether they are or not_ - in today's climate.

Lunch is ready. Later gators.


----------



## A Watchman

MountainGirl said:


> Absolutely. @*Slippy* has the potential to bring down the whole site. ::redsnipe::


Oh Nooooo .... :vs_shocked: Let's hurry and ban his ass NOW ! :vs_lol:


----------



## Coastie dad

Wait...I can't say "whiney assed liberal bastards" anymore if we get a Fartbook page because it might offend some whiney assed liberal bastards that are new here?


----------



## admin

Coastie dad said:


> Wait...I can't say "whiney assed liberal bastards" anymore if we get a Fartbook page because it might offend some whiney assed liberal bastards that are new here?


ROFLMBO! I love this community. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

We walk a tight rope around here. 
The board is not racist, though there are members who are. I like to think there are counterpoints made when someone makes a racist statement. That is how free speech works. 
Islamophobia? I, for at least one, am not afraid of a Muslim, nor am I afraid of Islam. I am no more afraid of Islam as I am Nazism or Communism. We have seen people around the world do evil things after screaming, "Allahu Akbar!" and that's the way it is. Europeans are watching their continent transform before their eyes due to suicidal immigration policies, and their governments are silencing the critics through threats of imprisonment by hate speech laws. Seems the truth is hateful.

As far as PC, the day we go PC will be the day a whole lot of people go AWOL, never to be seen again.

Now, I don't speak for the "company;" I am merely speaking for myself. I'm no lawyer.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Part of me can't wait to jack up the socialist dweebs over at the facebook with some real down home shat!
> 
> But in the meanwhile, racist naked goats gettin' raunchy! Enjoy:vs_wave:


 You will just be banned Face book is all about the left


----------



## azrancher

Cricket said:


> I can't go until after Thanksgiving dinner, but I can dream, right? LOLOL


Crick, when you go, have a great time relax, don't think about @Denton or me, but we do expect pictures, or it didn't happen.

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton

Oh, and for the record, I am not a racist and I do not like racist comments. I don't like racist slurs made against black folks because it lumps my black friends in with the bad apples of that race.
I don't like racist slurs against white people because it lumps me in with the likes of Bill, Hillary, McConnell, Ryan and Michael Moore.


----------



## admin

azrancher said:


> Crick, when you go, have a great time relax, don't think about @Denton or me, but we do expect pictures, or it didn't happen.
> 
> *Rancher*


I am already charging the batteries for the Nikon.


----------



## azrancher

Denton said:


> Oh, and for the record, I am not a racist and I do not like racist comments. I don't like racist slurs made against black folks because it lumps my black friends in with the bad apples of that race.
> I don't like racist slurs against white people because it lumps me in with the likes of Bill, Hillary, McConnell, Ryan and Michael Moore.


I heard you didn't like ranchers because we raise goats and we don't share our goats...

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton

azrancher said:


> I heard you didn't like ranchers because we raise goats and we don't share our goats...
> 
> *Rancher*


No, sir. I like ranchers. Muslims don't like ranchers for the above stated reasons.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> That is how free speech works.


Free speech? We lost that quite a while back. I don't know what kind of stuff you vape but it must be good stuff if it makes you believe that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor

azrancher said:


> I heard you didn't like ranchers because we raise goats and we don't share our goats...
> 
> *Rancher*


You could open your own version of the Chicken Ranch. Maybe call it the Sand Box. :vs_lol:


----------



## TG

This thread needs to be put out of its’ misery.


----------



## Coastie dad

Nope. Its just now starting to show why we dont need a whole bunch of new people who may have thin skin.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Coastie dad said:


> Nope. Its just now starting to show why we dont need a whole bunch of new people who may have thin skin.


Y'all can weed them out pretty darn well.
I have to maintain a certain measure of professional decorum, being a moderator.


----------



## 7515

Ok. I’m not gonna read 26 pages. 
What was the final verdict? Are we going FB or not ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Box of frogs said:


> Ok. I'm not gonna read 26 pages.
> What was the final verdict? Are we going FB or not ?


Heck, I don't know.


----------



## inceptor

Who knows? Maybe @Slippy and @Mish will get together more often hooked up on FB.


----------



## 23897

If you are interested, here’s my two cents worth. 
Prepper Forum is useful. I found it through a podcast search. 
Facebook is about data mining. Gaining as much data on individuals to monetise it. 
I really believe this group should stay well clear of Facebook. 
The podcasts are the way forward if you want to recruit. 
There is a huge difference between gaining more members and having a large footfall. 
Turnover is vanity. Profit is sanity. 
In our case: Facebook is vanity, PrepperForums is sanity (sort of). 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish

inceptor said:


> Who knows? Maybe @Slippy and @Mish will get together more often hooked up on FB.


MORE?!! I can't keep him away from me now!!


----------



## Slippy

inceptor said:


> Who knows? Maybe @Slippy and @Mish will get together more often hooked up on FB.


More? I can't keep @Mish away from me now!


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> If you are interested, here's my two cents worth.
> Prepper Forum is useful. I found it through a podcast search.
> Facebook is about data mining. Gaining as much data on individuals to monetise it.
> I really believe this group should stay well clear of Facebook.
> The podcasts are the way forward if you want to recruit.
> There is a huge difference between gaining more members and having a large footfall.
> Turnover is vanity. Profit is sanity.
> In our case: Facebook is vanity, PrepperForums is sanity (sort of).
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There'll be nothing to mine on the P/F page as it is not a person. It'll be like a business page. Members won't be associated with it. 
It'll just be for their search engine. 
I took a poll at work yesterday, to see if the younguns in the shop could verify what Cricket said. Sure enough, they use Facebook as I do google.


----------



## Denton

Times be a changin’.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> There'll be nothing to mine on the P/F page as it is not a person. It'll be like a business page. Members won't be associated with it.
> It'll just be for their search engine.
> I took a poll at work yesterday, to see if the younguns in the shop could verify what Cricket said. Sure enough, they use Facebook as I do google.


Ok. So we won't be visiting it or liking it instead it will redeirect (the bots) to the real site?

I get what you're saying I'm just not sure you really have thought out or know about the consequences of linking in any form to Facebook.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad

Screw Facebook and all associated with it.
Now it's been said.

Admins: Do what you feel is best, live or die by the consequences of your actions. That's what being free is about.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Ok. So we won't be visiting it or liking it instead it will redeirect (the bots) to the real site?
> 
> I get what you're saying I'm just not sure you really have thought out or know about the consequences of linking in any form to Facebook.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found no down side to it, as it'll just be used as advertisement, basically. 
No threads will be used, of course, and the only board names used will be those who write a piece for it, and if they want their names used. 
There are those like me who do not care. 
Cricket and TG explained it a whole lot better than I can.


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Ok. So we won't be visiting it or liking it instead it will redeirect (the bots) to the real site?
> 
> I get what you're saying I'm just not sure you really have thought out or know about the consequences of linking in any form to Facebook.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. Along with everything else... FB bots follow links _through _the business' page links. It's how they know which of their pages redirect to others, how often the links are clicked through, where they go, what they click on, etc. It's how they get their market data - to sell specialized advertising to pop up on FB member pages. It's also a handy little data base for anyone to hack, or subpoena, or... just shut pages down on their own, in their ongoing efforts to silence non-liberals.


----------



## Piratesailor

Growth is good but at what cost. We aren’t like Taurus and have a different type of member. If it’s just a way to gain attention and members, and I don’t have to go near fakebook then it’s the owner/moderators call. 

I’m very leery of it.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Times be a changin'.


Does that mean the FB page is a go?


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> Does that mean the FB page is a go?


(Slippy looks on the bright side...all the new libtard, muslimes, snowflake, antifa, blackliesmatter, anti-constitutionalists that he gets to meet! :vs_closedeyes


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> (Slippy looks on the bright side...all the new libtard, muslimes, snowflake, antifa, blackliesmatter, anti-constitutionalists that he gets to meet! :vs_closedeyes


DONT FORGET THE GOATS!! NOTHIN'S FUN WITHOUT GOATS!! :devil:


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> I found no down side to it, as it'll just be used as advertisement, basically.
> No threads will be used, of course, and the only board names used will be those who write a piece for it, and if they want their names used.
> There are those like me who do not care.
> Cricket and TG explained it a whole lot better than I can.


Denton, I hear what you are saying. I understand you don't intend to intentionally link FB and PF. I understand that. 
You hit the nail on the head when you said people use Facebook search as the new google. 
Maybe people join PF because to find them on this site with google is difficult. Linking to FB, no matter how innocuous the link may seem to be, is still a link. 
I'm not going to pick a fight over this. That's not the purpose of my post. I rather am trying to see it from both sides of the argument but I'll admit to having a confirmational bias to this idea. 
Some of us work within the "system". And if the "system" were to discover we had different views to it, would/could suffer at the hands of said system.

Peace,out.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Various members here have already linked this forum to Facebook on countless occasions, the “Facebook bots” have already “combed through” LOL


----------



## MountainGirl

TG said:


> Various members here have already linked this forum to Facebook on countless occasions, the "Facebook bots" have already "combed through" LOL


LOL? Really? You find my concern funny? Fair enough. Maybe you're not cognizant of the continued assault up here on 2nd Amendment rights, or the inundation of well-funded closed-minded liberal efforts to suppress conservative ideals. And that's okay. I wont belittle or laugh at your concerns, though, everyone has the right to feel what they feel. Like somebody else told you earlier, it's an American thing.

Peace out.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Does that mean the FB page is a go?


Beats me. I don't call the shots around here. I'm just a jack-booted thug who got curious about bidniz pages on FakeBook to see what the uproar is. In the course of my investigation, I saw that I was paranoid about nothing at all.

Now, if Cricket is willing to do the work, it's up to her.


----------



## admin

Right now, the only thing I am discussing is which equipment I need to bring with on my camping trip and figuring out how cold it is gonna get, dang it. :vs_laugh:

We will get back to this discussion after that, or after the holidays. 

I wonder how many layers of hoodies I can wear at one time?


----------



## Smitty901

The way it has worked on other sights , at first nothing much changes. then slow the RULES change a bit on how you can and can not post. Bit at a time topics are off limits. it starts with extreme ones that most would not care much about. Then they tighten the screws a bit more and it keeps going until if it is not 100% PC by FB standard you are banned. Deal with the devil you will pay . FB knows who they support and will not have their name attached to a forum that does not fit the agenda.
The sight is here to make money they will do what they must to get the best return they can.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> LOL? Really? You find my concern funny? Fair enough. Maybe you're not cognizant of the continued assault up here on 2nd Amendment rights, or the inundation of well-funded closed-minded liberal efforts to suppress conservative ideals. And that's okay. I wont belittle or laugh at your concerns, though, everyone has the right to feel what they feel. Like somebody else told you earlier, it's an American thing.
> 
> Peace out.


Sigh. Facebook doesn't control this site, nor will they control it if there is a business page to draw people here from there. No different than Goofle; just a search engine for us. 
Heck, my local gun shop uses Farcebook as their shop website.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Denton, I hear what you are saying. I understand you don't intend to intentionally link FB and PF. I understand that.
> You hit the nail on the head when you said people use Facebook search as the new google.
> Maybe people join PF because to find them on this site with google is difficult. Linking to FB, no matter how innocuous the link may seem to be, is still a link.
> I'm not going to pick a fight over this. That's not the purpose of my post. I rather am trying to see it from both sides of the argument but I'll admit to having a confirmational bias to this idea.
> Some of us work within the "system". And if the "system" were to discover we had different views to it, would/could suffer at the hands of said system.
> 
> Peace,out.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck. Everything is apt to getting shut down. YouTube is whacking channels, left and right. How long do you think Denton and Sasquatch will last there? Wanna bet Google will bury us? Roy Moore's Facebook page no longer shows up on my time line on Facebook.

IF Farcebook shuts down the prepperforums page because they are against gardening, canning, finding and using herbs in your area, etc., then I guess they will simply delete the Facebook page. Who knows?


----------



## RJAMES

Much to do about nothing . If you want to put up a facebook page put up a facebook page.


----------



## Denton

RJAMES said:


> Much to do about nothing . If you want to put up a facebook page put up a facebook page.


Do you see any security threat in doing so?


----------



## Piratesailor

Last comment for me...

If you click on a Facebook link, even if you aren’t logged in or a member, it drops a cookie onto your system. This is any type of fakebook link. 

I’m assuming that if you’re on PF you would not have to link to fakebook or click on any Fakebook links unless desired. Nor would a fakebook user post from the forum back to fakebook.


----------



## Denton

Piratesailor said:


> Last comment for me...
> 
> If you click on a Facebook link, even if you aren't logged in or a member, it drops a cookie onto your system. This is any type of fakebook link.
> 
> I'm assuming that if you're on PF you would not have to link to fakebook or click on any Fakebook links unless desired. Nor would a fakebook user post from the forum back to fakebook.


You are correct on every point. Were it not so, I would not be in favor of this. I find that informed paranoia is a good thing! :glasses:


----------



## azrancher

Denton said:


> Do you see any security threat in doing so?


I don't see the security threat, will I be able to create an @azrancher nom de plume?

*Rancher*


----------



## TG

MountainGirl said:


> LOL? Really? You find my concern funny? Fair enough. Maybe you're not cognizant of the continued assault up here on 2nd Amendment rights, or the inundation of well-funded closed-minded liberal efforts to suppress conservative ideals. And that's okay. I wont belittle or laugh at your concerns, though, everyone has the right to feel what they feel. Like somebody else told you earlier, it's an American thing.
> 
> Peace out.


I work in social media, I know what I'm talking about. ALL of your concerns are genuinely too late. It's all been done.


----------



## MountainGirl

TG said:


> I work in social media, I know what I'm talking about. ALL of your concerns are genuinely too late. It's all been done.


Thanks for letting us know, most appreciated.  I'm curious...right now the front door here says we have 62 members logged on and 599 guests. Are all these 'guests' humans? If so...it seems like PF is already getting a lot of traffic and maybe some interest.


----------



## TG

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for letting us know, most appreciated.  I'm curious...right now the front door here says we have 62 members logged on and 599 guests. Are all these 'guests' humans? If so...it seems like PF is already getting a lot of traffic and maybe some interest.


Most of traffic are bots  ALL of your online actions are never private.


----------



## Denton

azrancher said:


> I don't see the security threat, will I be able to create an @azrancher nom de plume?
> 
> *Rancher*


You mean as a Farcebook page? I think it has gone to where it expects you to use a real name for a personal account. Oh, are you talking about writing articles for the P/F acct? No need in creating an account to do that. All one has to do is write and article and Cricket and whoever her helper is ill put it on Fakebook. With or without your nom de plume of the board.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Heck. Everything is apt to getting shut down. YouTube is whacking channels, left and right. How long do you think Denton and Sasquatch will last there? Wanna bet Google will bury us? Roy Moore's Facebook page no longer shows up on my time line on Facebook.
> 
> IF Farcebook shuts down the prepperforums page because they are against *gardening, canning, finding and using herbs *in your area, etc., then I guess they will simply delete the Facebook page. Who knows?


Ah...okay. With all the passion here for weapons - I wrongly assumed you'd be including them, which would have been a real attention getter. (Legal) Concealed Carry and other weapons FB groups based in this area are very private, etc, it's tough to be approved to join them...and even then members will only pretty much interact through PMs on specifics of this and that.

Since PF's page is a a public business page - and the focus will be on non-weapon prepping, then your odds will be better staying under the activists radar.

Below are some of the FB policies regarding guns:



> The purchase, sale or trade of firearms, ammunition and explosives between private individuals isn't allowed on Facebook. Please refer to this help center article for a list of items covered by this policy.
> 
> Firearm shops and online retailers are allowed to engage in commercial activity involving firearms and ammunition on Facebook (ex: offering a gun for sale) as long as all applicable laws and regulations are followed.
> Keep in mind that posts about firearms in general are allowed on Facebook. This includes discussions about sales in stores or by online retailers, *posts advocating for changes to firearm regulation* or anything else that follows Facebook's Community Standards and Terms.





> The purchase, sale or trade of firearms, ammunition and explosives between private individuals isn't allowed on Facebook. This includes:
> 
> 
> Rifles
> Shotguns
> Machine guns
> Handguns
> Pistols
> Revolvers
> Firearm receivers
> Antique guns
> Black powder firearms
> Muzzle-loading firearms
> BB guns
> Airsoft guns
> Air guns
> Air rifles
> Paintball markers
> Firearm replicas
> Non-functioning firearms
> Curios and relics
> Destructive devices such as bombs, grenades, rockets, missiles or mines
> 
> We understand that some of these items may not be legally regulated everywhere people use Facebook. In order to enforce our policies as fairly and consistently as possible, we use one broad set of standards for the entire Facebook community.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> LOL? Really? You find my concern funny? Fair enough. Maybe you're not cognizant of the continued assault up here on 2nd Amendment rights, or the inundation of well-funded closed-minded liberal efforts to suppress conservative ideals. And that's okay. I wont belittle or laugh at your concerns, though, everyone has the right to feel what they feel. Like somebody else told you earlier, it's an American thing.
> 
> Peace out.


Breitbart has a FB page, I get their feed every day. Just as I do from other conservative pages.
The only gun pages that have been shut down are those that were actually selling firearms. I belong to 30 or more firearm groups, both public and private.

Just for grins, I went over to the other window I have open, which just happens to be Face Book (surprise!). In the search field I entered "Aryan nation" and guess what? They have pages and groups too! Imagine that. There's even National Socialist pages (Nazi).

You are entitled to your opinion that there is some leftist/liberal movement to censure conservative FB, but frankly, I just don't see it.


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> Ah...okay. With all the passion here for weapons - I wrongly assumed you'd be including them, which would have been a real attention getter. (Legal) Concealed Carry and other weapons FB groups based in this area are very private, etc, it's tough to be approved to join them...and even then members will only pretty much interact through PMs on specifics of this and that.
> 
> Since PF's page is a a public business page - and the focus will be on non-weapon prepping, then your odds will be better staying under the activists radar.
> 
> Below are some of the FB policies regarding guns:


Hey! FB is full of tolerant and accepting people. They tell you that all the time. They are very tolerant and accepting as long as you are PC. AND as long as you agree with them.

Well, too bad for those that are not PC. You can have your posts deleted and you could be banned.


----------



## MountainGirl

TG said:


> Most of traffic are bots  ALL of your online actions are never private.


 Bots don't bother me, any lack of privacy on FB doesn't bother me; I see to my own.

What does bother me, is giving well-paid activists maps to sites who still have people who will fight against them.

No more, no less.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Breitbart has a FB page, I get their feed every day. Just as I do from other conservative pages.
> The only gun pages that have been shut down are those that were actually selling firearms. I belong to 30 or more firearm groups, both public and private.
> 
> Just for grins, I went over to the other window I have open, which just happens to be Face Book (surprise!). In the search field I entered "Aryan nation" and guess what? They have pages and groups too! Imagine that. There's even National Socialist pages (Nazi).
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion that there is some leftist/liberal movement to censure conservative FB, but frankly, I just don't see it.


They will last until a tolerant leftist person reports them. All it takes is a few complaints. Then they are toast.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> Breitbart has a FB page, I get their feed every day. Just as I do from other conservative pages.
> The only gun pages that have been shut down are those that were actually selling firearms. I belong to 30 or more firearm groups, both public and private.
> 
> Just for grins, I went over to the other window I have open, which just happens to be Face Book (surprise!). In the search field I entered "Aryan nation" and guess what? They have pages and groups too! Imagine that. There's even National Socialist pages (Nazi).
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion that there is some leftist/liberal movement to censure conservative FB, but frankly, I just don't see it.


I'm very glad to hear that, and if I may ask...did you click on any of the Nazi pages? Are they public or does one have to join to read?


----------



## MountainGirl

FWIW, Facebook has a slight PR problem these days...if anyone here is watching the congressional hearings re suppression of conservative groups and Trump supporters during the election, etc. 
Not that that will keep folks from using FB. They are, after all, just a little bigger than the NFL. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Can I do one about guerrilla warfare? How to fight the leftist liberal socialist. How to assassinate commie politicians. To motivate and enrage the populace in standing up and pushing California into the sea. Just joking, we would have the FBI nocking. I bet after the 3rd sentence I had some of the moles having a woody thinking they could turn someone in, LOL.

What about taking some of the good threads and make articles out of them? Beginning home preparedness HP101 http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html . Food storage techniques like Mylar bags/bucket process. Water storage, preserving and filtering. Building a library both hard copy and electronic. Medical, basic first aid up to trauma.


----------



## inceptor

So I close this window and want to go to another site. Open a new tab (I use DuckDuckgo as a search engine) and what do I find?









Look closely at the upper left hand corner. Regardless of what you use, you are being tracked.


----------



## inceptor

What's really odd is there is another forum I belong to. It is a forum that is private and one must pay to enter. I got to thinking about what happened above, logged on to that site and checked a couple of posts. The tracking did not show that site. Odd indeed.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Ah...okay. With all the passion here for weapons - I wrongly assumed you'd be including them, which would have been a real attention getter. (Legal) Concealed Carry and other weapons FB groups based in this area are very private, etc, it's tough to be approved to join them...and even then members will only pretty much interact through PMs on specifics of this and that.
> 
> Since PF's page is a a public business page - and the focus will be on non-weapon prepping, then your odds will be better staying under the activists radar.
> 
> Below are some of the FB policies regarding guns:


On my page, I follow weapons pages, my local gun shop's page, and other pages that are not left-wing or PC.

When writing weapons related articles, good sense will be used to make sure we don't get whacked.

All the weapons in the world won't grow a garden or provide clean water to drink. Weapons aren't the main topic. When weapons related articles are written, they'll be written in a way they don't cause a problem.

MountainGirl, did I mention I've been looking at this stuff?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> I'm very glad to hear that, and if I may ask...did you click on any of the Nazi pages? Are they public or does one have to join to read?


No, I did not. I do not wish to even know.
Too many WWII American soldiers, sailors, and airmen died liberating Western Europe from the Nazis for me to have anything but utter contempt for any modern day Nazis. They can all burn in hell.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> So I close this window and want to go to another site. Open a new tab (I use DuckDuckgo as a search engine) and what do I find?
> 
> View attachment 60913
> 
> 
> Look closely at the upper left hand corner. Regardless of what you use, you are being tracked.


Even right here on PF.
Right under the tool bar at the top of the page you will see "ad choices".
These are directly tied to what is entered on each page here.
For example, at this very moment, there are three at the top referencing Face Book. On my screen anyway. Yours may be different, tailored to you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going over to Face Book and check my WWII history groups for a while.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> So I close this window and want to go to another site. Open a new tab (I use DuckDuckgo as a search engine) and what do I find?
> ...
> 
> Look closely at the upper left hand corner. Regardless of what you use, you are being tracked.


Yep. Just so you know, the browser you are using controls what you are shown when opening a new tab...either your most recent visits or sites it's recommending based on your history. Seems you like a lot of Rockler  You can control how much 'history' is stored on your PC, in your Options/Settings. The bots/cookies in your system can read those too. Joy all over.

Regarding your next post, most (private, non-FB) sites set their own parameters - as to what info they'll let tracking bots access, if at all. Your browser's bots were denied 'your history info' for that site.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, I did not. I do not wish to even know.
> Too many WWII American soldiers, sailors, and airmen died liberating Western Europe from the Nazis for me to have anything but utter contempt for any modern day Nazis. They can all burn in hell.


I agree 100%. The reason I asked was that if you had, the record of your doing so would have been recorded by Facebook.

So what's the big deal about that? Other than the moral obvious - say you did visit those pages, from time to time. Before long - ads trying to sell you swastikas would appear on _your_ FB, for your hopeful purchase...and FB would have been the one selling _your_ clicking history to the sellers of that Nazi crap.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> I agree 100%. The reason I asked was that if you had, the record of your doing so would have been recorded by Facebook.
> 
> So what's the big deal about that? Other than the moral obvious - say you did visit those pages, from time to time. Before long - ads trying to sell you swastikas would appear on _your_ FB, for your hopeful purchase...and FB would have been the one selling _your_ clicking history to the sellers of that Nazi crap.


Funny y'all should be talking about Nazis.

I thought about making a page for Minds.com, but after plundering around there I've come to the conclusion there are way too many Nazis there. I realized making a P/F page there would bring people we really don't want.

See? I'm not dumb, no matter how I look!


----------



## Coastie dad

MountainGirl said:


> I agree 100%. The reason I asked was that if you had, the record of your doing so would have been recorded by Facebook.
> 
> So what's the big deal about that? Other than the moral obvious - say you did visit those pages, from time to time. Before long - ads trying to sell you swastikas would appear on _your_ FB, for your hopeful purchase...and FB would have been the one selling _your_ clicking history to the sellers of that Nazi crap.


So that's why all the sheep in lingerie appear when I open a website....I'll be danged....


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. Just so you know, the browser you are using controls what you are shown when opening a new tab...either your most recent visits or sites it's recommending based on your history. Seems you like a lot of Rockler  You can control how much 'history' is stored on your PC, in your Options/Settings. The bots/cookies in your system can read those too. Joy all over.
> 
> Regarding your next post, most (private, non-FB) sites set their own parameters - as to what info they'll let tracking bots access, if at all. Your browser's bots were denied 'your history info' for that site.


Yeah I know that. But this is the first time it's been this detailed, including the thread. It used to show only the sites I visited a lot.

Rockler has some toys I want. I retire at the end of May and I've always wanted to do fine carpentry. I'm decent at rough woodworking but I want to expand that. So, I'm picking up tools as they go on sale. I hope to have a decent shop ready when I retire.

I'm also a ham and the other part of what I'm doing is expanding that aspect. I've never done the digital part of ham. I'm working on changing that. :tango_face_grin:

When I retire the money will slow down so I'm accumulating what I need as I go along. This way I should have most of my toys, I mean tools and equipment, handy.


----------



## Denton

Check this out.
You think Facebook is the only place where we are being censored? Google already does it:


----------



## Denton

If we stay small, we wont be targeted, but who cares?

If we do get big, we will be attacked, but we will deal with it. At least we will have become more than what we are.


----------



## Slippy

Once upon a time, a Man owned some land. His neighbor, a family member, who rarely visited his land, announced he would sell his land. We will call this person Dipshit. The two neighbors originally agreed that if either sold his land that the other would have a say so in who purchased the other's land.

Dipshit wanted out of the deal, and since he re-negged on previous deals thought he could get out of this one. 

The Man just laughed and said, "dipshit, I will decide who you sell your land to. This, I shit you not!"

Dipshit retorted, 'how you gonna do that?"

The Man just laughed again, turned and went about his bidness. 

Dipshit still owns the land, still never visits and The Man is happy to meet ALL prospective buyers! HA! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> I am still confused how anyone could miss our rules. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> They are linked to here...
> 
> View attachment 60865
> 
> 
> And here...
> 
> View attachment 60873
> 
> 
> And here...
> 
> View attachment 60881
> 
> 
> Our goal is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.
> 
> That being said, it turns out we are human and don't see every single post. That is why we depend on the report feature of the site to help us catch things. :vs_cool:


I never read the rules or instructions. Makes for a more interesting outcome. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I am still confused how anyone could miss our rules. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> They are linked to here...
> 
> View attachment 60865
> 
> 
> And here...
> 
> View attachment 60873
> 
> 
> And here...
> 
> View attachment 60881
> 
> 
> Our goal is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.
> 
> That being said, it turns out we are human and don't see every single post. That is why we depend on the report feature of the site to help us catch things. :vs_cool:





Prepared One said:


> I never read the rules or instructions. Makes for a more interesting outcome. :vs_bananasplit:


Rules? Naw, I'm pretty sure I am grandfathered in, huh?


----------



## 23897

Can someone post a link as I don’t see that on Tapatalk. Please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

fangfarrier said:


> Can someone post a link as I don't see that on Tapatalk. Please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk doesn't show squat. 
Hi all, sitting in the pop-up deer blind 26 degrees Fahrenheit and embracing the suck waiting for Bambi to show up.
Had a button buck show up the other day. Should of killed his *ss. Something told me to let him go for another year. Let him grow a bit more.

I just need Mrs Doe.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Funny y'all should be talking about Nazis.
> 
> I thought about making a page for Minds.com, but after plundering around there I've come to the conclusion there are way too many Nazis there. I realized making a P/F page there would bring people we really don't want.
> 
> See? I'm not dumb, no matter how I look!


:vs_karate:you dont look dumb at all. HiiiiYaaaa! And to leftie libtards we're all nazis anyway lol


----------



## hawgrider

31 pages... geesh could not do it.


Trix are for kids.



So is faceboot


----------



## RJAMES

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, I did not. I do not wish to even know.
> Too many WWII American soldiers, sailors, and airmen died liberating Western Europe from the Nazis for me to have anything but utter contempt for any modern day Nazis. They can all burn in hell.


X2 Well Said.


----------



## RJAMES

MountainGirl said:


> FWIW, Facebook has a slight PR problem these days...if anyone here is watching the congressional hearings re suppression of conservative groups and Trump supporters during the election, etc.
> Not that that will keep folks from using FB. They are, after all, just a little bigger than the NFL. :tango_face_grin:


No suppression of trump groups there was Russian government agents paying for American political advertisement in rubals .


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Can someone post a link as I don't see that on Tapatalk. Please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link to the rules? Here ya go:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...40153-prepperforums-net-rules-guidelines.html


----------



## MountainGirl

RJAMES said:


> No suppression of trump groups there was Russian government agents paying for American political advertisement in rubals .


 Yeah...and it just happened to fit in FB's wheelhouse. Win-win.


----------



## RJAMES

Denton said:


> Do you see any security threat in doing so?


I do not but then I posted enough info in my introduction that anyone could figure out in a second where I live and who I am. I have mention activities in post and what part of the state I live in as well as Distance to an AFB base and living where a lot of Amish people live. That allows anyone that knows the area to figure out what town I live near in about 30 seconds.

As to preps being at risk after a SHTF I live in an area with a lot of market farms - folks that grow produce and cow /calf producers. Folks looking for food after a SHTF will be coming this way if nothing else to get to their BOL which is likely in or near one of the recreational areas near the lake and Corps of Engineers land near me.

People are coming post SHTF if they know me or not .

I am not a gray man. I worked hard to establish a viable 911 call system , ambulance district and improve the local fire department. I wrote the county Emergency Operations Plan, 
Public Health Emergency Plan. Obtained equipment for a 50 bed minimal care facility . Worked with the Local Red Cross an churches to have tornado shelters set up an improve outdoor public warning sirens. Helped a little getting CERT training in the county, CPR classes, ham radio club repeaters up- financial donations I do not like to climb over 20 feet.

I also helped to get produce auctions, Bulk stores, small poultry produces, meat processors/ butcher, bakeries , jelly/jam makers, farmers markets, small engine repair shop business set up some I loaned money to help start others acting as a consultant.

A prepared community helps me in the 90 % of the situations we know will occur. Tornado, winter ice storm , blizzard, floods, wildfire/house fire, earth quake , pandemic, short term loss of power , car accidents, transportation chemical spill, recession/depression, EMP.

Now that 10 % nuclear war I am not likely to survive as I am too close to a target. Complete breakdown of civil society - I think is best addressed in the political process and by speaking out about social justice.

I am not a loner looking to survive after civilization has broken down rather I work to strengthen individuals , families and communities to keep that civilization working. I joined this site for that reason .


----------



## Mad Trapper

My browser is currently blocking tracking attempts by prepperforums.net

I think I might take a vacation folks...........


----------



## MountainGirl

I saw and read the new thread before it was quickly removed. Those who saw it too know what I'm referring to. If it's OP was true, and it wasn't done at his request, scary day. Good news is, the information he contributed over the years is still here, and we know how to find it. If this post doesn't make sense to you, never mind and carry on. 

Time to go chop wood.


----------



## admin

MountainGirl said:


> I saw and read the new thread before it was quickly removed. Those who saw it too know what I'm referring to. If it's OP was true, and it wasn't done at his request, scary day. Good news is, the information he contributed over the years is still here, and we know how to find it. If this post doesn't make sense to you, never mind and carry on.
> 
> Time to go chop wood.


I will not discuss member moderations with the community, but I will tell you that anyone going through and editing multiple posts to remove the content to destroy the content in multiple threads will be removed from the community.


----------



## admin

Cricket said:


> More and more people in society are searching for ways to be prepared for whatever life might bring. I am not just talking about the "end of the world as we know it" but real life situations in our daily lives. Spend some time talking to folks down on the Texas coast who had to learn survival skills first hand following Hurricane Harvey. These folks are still down there now, working together to rebuild their lives.
> 
> My primary goal is adding some content (articles) independent of the forum threads - articles that can help draw in those people looking for help and ideas. Some will see the community of great people here and will choose to stay and become part of us. Others will move on. There will always be trolls. There are now. That is why we have an amazing moderator team and a lot of tools to deal with that when it happens.
> This discussion isn't really about if the site should grow or not because I am passionate this community and about reaching out to anyone willing to learn, even if I have to write every single article myself. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I have a solid understanding of Facebook Pages. I am involved with social media daily because the vast amount of the sites I work with have Facebook pages. As I have already mentioned multiple times now, *if* *we choose to do this, I will NOT be using the Facebook page to share your forum threads. I would only be sharing the articles*. For someone to see those articles in their feed, they would have to have liked/followed the page or have had a friend share it with them. The other way they could find the article via Facebook is by searching for the specific topic.
> 
> Facebook search doesn't automatically include every page/post on any site. Their search results are driven by links Facebook members have shared. Any public site can be shared across social media by anyone. Results are shown when someone shared a URL of something they have seen. This could be on their own profile page or as a response/comment to someone else they are responding to. Even then, privacy levels of individual profiles can restrict it so only friends that have the permissions to view their wall would see that result in search.
> 
> On a more important point, can I go camping now? :devil:





Cricket said:


> Right now, the only thing I am discussing is which equipment I need to bring with on my camping trip and figuring out how cold it is gonna get, dang it. :vs_laugh:
> 
> We will get back to this discussion after that, or after the holidays.
> 
> I wonder how many layers of hoodies I can wear at one time?


Just in case my comments above were missed, I have quoted them above.

I will not be even thinking about this until after the holidays are over, so let's get back to discussing survival skills until then.


----------



## Redneck

Cricket said:


> I will not discuss member moderations with the community, but I will tell you that anyone going through and editing multiple posts to remove the content to destroy the content in multiple threads will be removed from the community.


Thank you!


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> *We seem to be stagnating, here.*
> 
> I would have thought the Google bots and other search engine bots would do all that was needed, but I guess not.
> 
> What say y'all?
> 
> Thoughts? Concerns? Chime in, please!


1. Its not just here. Ive noticed this on several of my favorite forums. We have just gone through summer and most of fall people have been outside doing chores, harvesting gardens, canning, hunting etc. Winter is coming things may pick up speed again.

2. Prepping has dropped off the edge of urgency since Trump was elected. The need to prep in some folks minds has dropped in priority since he was elected.

3. Something I noticed on the site I administrate is how many times can you discuss fire building techniques, mylar bags, food grade buckets, and shelter building over and over without boring yourself to death.

4. People come... people go..

5. Political correct policies will kill a site.

6. People get bored.


----------



## Annie

Active social media accounts do help to bump up search engine ratings, but I sort of hate FaceBook.


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> It (in this case your username) becomes a brand name for you. Let me know if you post more there. I would enjoy reading more.


OK, I will, I have some stuff rolling around in my head. I gave up on Word Press for a while, because I know that my views are very unpopular there. But, I have been that way for most of my life, unpopular I mean. I hate a lie, and I can be very blunt in what I say. I have learned to take the edge off, so that I don't alienate people though.

PS: I do realize, that everything that I have ever written, is in the public domain. Whether here, on Word Press or Facebook, it can be viewed by anyone.:glasses:
Not enough people understand public domain.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> 1. Its not just here. Ive noticed this on several of my favorite forums. We have just gone through summer and most of fall people have been outside doing chores, harvesting gardens, canning, hunting etc. Winter is coming things may pick up speed again.
> 
> 2. Prepping has dropped off the edge of urgency since Trump was elected. The need to prep in some folks minds has dropped in priority since he was elected.
> 
> 3. Something I noticed on the site I administrate is how many times can you discuss fire building techniques, mylar bags, food grade buckets, and shelter building over and over without boring yourself to death.
> 
> 4. People come... people go..
> 
> 5. Political correct policies will kill a site.
> 
> 6. People get bored.


I know! I've noticed that folks like you are touch and go. I assume it is because y'all are actually DOING things, instead of talking about them.


----------



## Coastie dad

I do nothing. You will always have me, you lucky devils.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> 1. Its not just here. Ive noticed this on several of my favorite forums. We have just gone through summer and most of fall people have been outside doing chores, harvesting gardens, canning, hunting etc. Winter is coming things may pick up speed again.
> 
> 2. Prepping has dropped off the edge of urgency since Trump was elected. The need to prep in some folks minds has dropped in priority since he was elected.
> 
> 3. Something I noticed on the site I administrate is how many times can you discuss fire building techniques, mylar bags, food grade buckets, and shelter building over and over without boring yourself to death.
> 
> 4. People come... people go..
> 
> 5. Political correct policies will kill a site.
> 
> 6. People get bored.


Fatal mistake for those people to ease up on preparing just because Trump got elected. Has anyone looked around the world lately? The chess pieces are being moved. Trump is a stop gap measure at best and the storm will come irregardless of Trump, or possibly even because of Trump. If anything my friend, I have increased the pace of my prepping.

Your right though, people get bored and you can only discuss Mylar bags, beans, rice, and bullets so much. Some say politics is discussed to much here and maybe that's so. But it is the politicians of the world that will drive the next disaster and it's those bastards you have to watch in order to gauge where your threats are and how to prepare. I feel it more then know it, bad shit comes this way and we can only hope to mitigate the damage as best we can.


----------



## Annie

I still vote for re-opening that "Ladies Only" archived forum. Freaking 38 viewing right now....Other forums? Our busiest, "General Talk" has 27 right now. If the ladies get their back up over male participation, well we have the invitation only "Ladies" section they can post in. Actually I think it's a hoot to hear what the men think the ladies should do. It's sort of fun that way. In fact think we should have a "Men's" section. I think it'd totally liven things up.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> I still vote for re-opening that "Ladies Only" archived forum. Freaking 38 viewing right now....Other forums? Our busiest, "General Talk" has 27 right now. If the ladies get their back up over male participation, well we have the invitation only "Ladies" section they can post in. Actually I think it's a hoot to hear what the men think the ladies should do. It's sort of fun that way. In fact think we should have a "Men's" section. I think it'd totally liven things up.


You'd be surprised at how many guys read it. I do. I have a wife and nieces.


----------



## Coastie dad

Well, I ran a little social experiment on another forum. It actually stirred up some response and posting. I now feel quite the activist.


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> I still vote for re-opening that "Ladies Only" archived forum. Freaking 38 viewing right now....Other forums? Our busiest, "General Talk" has 27 right now. If the ladies get their back up over male participation, well we have the invitation only "Ladies" section they can post in. Actually I think it's a hoot to hear what the men think the ladies should do. It's sort of fun that way. In fact think we should have a "Men's" section. I think it'd totally liven things up.


When did the "Ladies Only" section get closed? Hell, I thought it was still open given most of the posts from the new folks! :vs_laugh:


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> When did the "Ladies Only" section get closed? Hell, I thought it was still open given most of the posts from the new folks! :vs_laugh:


There is still a ladies only group.

I think she was referring to the old archived section.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Cricket said:


> Just in case my comments above were missed, I have quoted them above.
> 
> I will not be even thinking about this until after the holidays are over, so let's get back to discussing survival skills until then.


I think I have an idea of your objective and correct me if I'm wrong. Should the account be created you would post articles, similar to what's featured on the front page, with a link to the forums and an invitation join the community.

If this is the case then I really don't get what the issue is. Nobody's personal information or account information is being thrown out there unless you happen to volunteer to write the article. This is an open site on the internet, if the government boogymen are after us then odds are they've already been here and gotten all the information they need. I think it would be a great idea to offer information for people on another platform as well as grow the community. There will be trolls that show up, thats going to be on the mod team and there likely will be a need for more moderators but I don't think thats anything out of the question. In fact I think the negatives are going to be far outweighed by the positives of all the people that can get help here.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> I still vote for re-opening that "Ladies Only" archived forum. Freaking 38 viewing right now....Other forums? Our busiest, "General Talk" has 27 right now. If the ladies get their back up over male participation, well we have the invitation only "Ladies" section they can post in. Actually I think it's a hoot to hear what the men think the ladies should do. It's sort of fun that way. In fact think we should have a "Men's" section. I think it'd totally liven things up.


I've heard about folks like you Annie ..... you like to stir the pot (otherwise known as incite a riot).


----------



## A Watchman

NotTooProudToHide said:


> In fact I think the negatives are going to be far outweighed by the positives of all the people that can get help here.


It depends on your worldview ..... you are assuming people can come here and get help, I suspect many that are already here are the one's that actually need the help! :vs_laugh:


----------



## charito

Just for my peace of mind.....

I am a dummy with social media, including facebook. I had joined facebook so I could look up old friends, and had become a member of a group that specializes in my profession - it's a place for networking for the business. 
My "friends" had burgeoned that a whole day is not enough if I read everything they got. 
In turn, I suppose they got bombarded by ads from my group! I noticed friends had become invisible - so they must've switched me off (but they're still listed as my friends).
I hardly go there anymore. I hardly post on them! 

Will this affect me at all? In any way?


----------



## charito

Annie said:


> I still vote for re-opening that "Ladies Only" archived forum. Freaking 38 viewing right now....Other forums? Our busiest, "General Talk" has 27 right now. If the ladies get their back up over male participation, well we have the invitation only "Ladies" section they can post in. Actually I think it's a hoot to hear what the men think the ladies should do. It's sort of fun that way. In fact think we should have a "Men's" section. I think it'd totally liven things up.


Yeah, I agree it will be fun. Just let's not get all politically correct with men when they find some of our ways funny! :vs_laugh:


----------



## charito

Smitty901 said:


> The way it has worked on other sights , at first nothing much changes. then slow the RULES change a bit on how you can and can not post. Bit at a time topics are off limits. it starts with extreme ones that most would not care much about. Then they tighten the screws a bit more and it keeps going until if it is not 100% PC by FB standard you are banned. Deal with the devil you will pay . FB knows who they support and will not have their name attached to a forum that does not fit the agenda.
> The sight is here to make money they will do what they must to get the best return they can.


I've heard FB banned some very vocal Conservatives (can't remember who). Just for the principle alone.....


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> I've heard about folks like you Annie ..... you like to stir the pot (otherwise known as incite a riot).


It gets the clicks! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## charito

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I think I have an idea of your objective and correct me if I'm wrong. Should the account be created you would post articles, similar to what's featured on the front page, with a link to the forums and an invitation join the community.
> 
> If this is the case then I really don't get what the issue is. Nobody's personal information or account information is being thrown out there unless you happen to volunteer to write the article. This is an open site on the internet, if the government boogymen are after us then odds are they've already been here and gotten all the information they need. I think it would be a great idea to offer information for people on another platform as well as grow the community. There will be trolls that show up, thats going to be on the mod team and there likely will be a need for more moderators but I don't think thats anything out of the question. In fact I think the negatives are going to be far outweighed by the positives of all the people that can get help here.


Someone had mentioned a while back that (Denton?)...."times a-changing." 
That gives a very unsettling feeling.

Now, it makes me wonder.......how sure are we that it will always be like that for PF on FB? 
That farther down the road, it won't evolve, and change again?


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> Someone had mentioned a while back that (Denton?)...."times a-changing."
> That gives a very unsettling feeling.
> 
> Now, it makes me wonder.......how sure are we that it will always be like that for PF on FB?
> That farther down the road, it won't evolve, and change again?


Ahhh my leetle charito,

Yes it will change and change and change again. Want to know how it ends? Read The Book. It's in the last Chapter....


----------



## A Watchman

charito said:


> I've heard FB banned some very vocal Conservatives (can't remember who). Just for the principle alone.....


I follow the Reverend Daniel Blair on FB and have seen his page get shut down 3 or four times. They don't call it Govbook for nothing, huh?

From Fox news ........

10 times Facebook censored conservatives | Fox News


----------



## Smitty901

charito said:


> I've heard FB banned some very vocal Conservatives (can't remember who). Just for the principle alone.....


 A lot of those that are not 100% on the liberal side have been banned from FB. They do have an agenda.


----------



## SOCOM42

I know that sooner or later some people will figure out who I am just by my postings, I have accepted that.

So far only one here knows who I am, 

not a big deal but it could create problem on the ground here if the wrong ones know.

When I say wrong, I mean those who would consider an attempt to hit this place for its content, that I don't need.

I have been told by a local personal friend on another forum ( I only post on two),

that I am self revealing caused by my sentence structure, trying to correct and post less.

And that was after I opened a new account with a new screen name, only myself to blame.

I am a two finger hunt and peck so I keep short and to point, this will have taken over a half hour to do.

I am a recluse for the most part, have been for decades, most I have met had a hand out looking for something.

When my shop was running full time, they were around here like pigeons scavenging in Central Park.

They all disappeared when I closed the doors, fair weather friends, now nothing is public,

nothing is free and only part time to suite my needs.

As said I have never been on FB, never will, tweet? would not know how to and couldn't care less.

Now, if those who come here from FB are interested in the purpose of this site without directly 

seeing my postings on FB direct then fine, nature of the beast.

That is part of the discovery risk, Denton can tell you that I have reason to be leery of being outed.

If it becomes a problem, I will drop out in an instant, I have had my fill of problems to last a lifetime.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> If it becomes a problem, I will drop out in an instant


And if you do my friend, just know you will be missed.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> It depends on your worldview ..... you are assuming people can come here and get help, I suspect many that are already here are the one's that actually need the help! :vs_laugh:


And some here are beyond help.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Smitty901 said:


> A lot of those that are not 100% on the liberal side have been banned from FB. They do have an agenda.


I get a number of conservative pages in my newsfeed each day, such as NotLiberal, NRA, Trey Gowdy Now, The Atlas Society, Rasmussen Reports, Conservative Women Rock, The John Birch Society, The Three Percenters, Oath Keepers, Guns & Patriots, National Association For Gun Rights, Conservative Post, Veterans For Donald Trump 2020, Jews News, Conservative Tribune, Judicial Watch, Breitbart, The Daily Caller, and many others.

And guaranteed to make liberals heads explode: Awesome Shit My Drill Sergeant Said, US Army WTF Moments, Uncle Sams Misguided Children, Rush Limbaugh, Franklin Graham, Disgruntled Vets,


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I get on FB maybe once a week under Francis Marion name. If you don't know he is the Swamp Fox. Basically the grand father of American guerrilla warfare.

I don't talk to family only use it to operate Cadillac Prepares Group and to talk to preppers and a couple Militia friends. I also talk crap about FB and liberals seeing if I can get banned, LoL.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

